# rate the piece above you.



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

ok, so ill post a piece, you rate that piece 1-10/10 and post a piece of your own then the next person rates your piece and posts a song... etc.


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


> ok, so ill post a piece, you rate that piece 1-10/10 and post a piece of your own then the next person rates your piece and posts a song... etc.


7/10


----------



## Bartók

Argus said:


> 7/10


8/10

Having listened to Ligeti for a while, I realize his goal when he was trying to make this piece and I think that it is actually an interesting idea to have a piece played as fast as to reach the level of continuum (when sounds occur so fast that they can not be told apart from each other.)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Bartók said:


> 8/10


6/10


----------



## Air

Edward Elgar said:


> 6/10


6/10


----------



## emiellucifuge

2/10





- this is the piece ive been binging lately.


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - this is the piece ive been binging lately.


8/10





I must play these soon.


----------



## mueske

8.5/10





 (and following movements of course)


----------



## Edward Elgar

mueske said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and following movements of course)


10/10

C'mon, expand our horizons!


----------



## mueske

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10
> 
> C'mon, expand our horizons!


9/10 - Love Berio!


----------



## World Violist

10/10


----------



## emiellucifuge

9/10


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan

1/10 (Sorry, not really my cup of tea and far too random)


----------



## Head_case

7/10

Very good. Hard not to love Faure.

This one:






Rate the piece - not the pretty female presenter! Music starts 1minute into the you tube...


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

pretty good, 7.5/10
and an 8/10 for the pretty lady


----------



## Il Seraglio

somerandomdude said:


> pretty good, 7.5/10
> and an 8/10 for the pretty lady


8/10


----------



## andruini

7/10


----------



## Romantic Geek

andruini said:


> 7/10


Very cinematic. As a cinema piece...I'd probably say 8/10...but I don't think it was meant to be one, so it falls a bit flat which then I'd say 6/10.

But going with some of the pictures in that video....


----------



## Weston

I like Michael Daugherty somewhat, but I was not familiar with this piece. It is MUCH better than his_ UFO _and _Philadelphia Stories_ that I have in my collection. I'll have to look for this as parts of it are epic. *8/10*

Now we're rating the piece, right? Not the recording.


----------



## Romantic Geek

<not to break the scheme of things but a just comment>

Yeah, that recording is pretty terrible, but all of them on Youtube are. It is fantastic live. Especially the trombone part.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Weston said:


>


8/10

Turina is a bit of a cookie-cutter composer, but this I think is a rare gem, thanks for posting!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 8/10
> 
> Turina is a bit of a cookie-cutter composer, but this I think is a rare gem, thanks for posting!


1/10 for effort.






Make sure to listen to the whole piece before judgement.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Haha ye sure im going to listen to the whole hour long piece so I can assign it some arbitrary number out of ten for the sake of a game 

Well... 
to me its a definite 3/10, I just havent listened to this cultures music yet and it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Edward Elgar

emiellucifuge said:


> Haha ye sure im going to listen to the whole hour long piece so I can assign it some arbitrary number out of ten for the sake of a game


9/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

Edward Elgar said:


> 9/10


7/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Il Seraglio said:


> 7/10


What?!?! Boo!

7/10


----------



## mueske

Edward Elgar said:


> What?!?! Boo!
> 
> 7/10


8/10






This is always the first thing I think of when people say Beethoven couldn't write a decent melody...


----------



## Il Seraglio

mueske said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is always the first thing I think of when people say Beethoven couldn't write a decent melody...


People actually say these things? 

10/10

I thought this was interesting. Atonal vocal piece set to an English text.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Il Seraglio said:


> People actually say these things?
> 
> 10/10
> 
> I thought this was interesting. Atonal vocal piece set to an English text.


5/10 Sorry Stravinsky! I much prefer his early ballets and neo-classicism.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Edward Elgar said:


> 5/10 Sorry Stravinsky! I much prefer his early ballets and neo-classicism.


7/10

I like Pärt. I've slowly grown cold to minimalism recently, but his music is much more colourful than Glass and not as superficial as Adams.


----------



## World Violist

6/10


----------



## Argus

World Violist said:


> 6/10


4.33/10

The applause always cracks me up.


----------



## andruini

Argus said:


> 4.33/10
> 
> The applause always cracks me up.


10/10


----------



## Praine

andruini said:


> 10/10


7/10

I might not be the most qualified creature to make such an assessment on a modernist piece , but howbeit, I did find that relatively interesting.


----------



## World Violist

ugh... 4/10...


----------



## Il Seraglio

World Violist said:


> ugh... 4/10...


8/10


----------



## andruini

Il Seraglio said:


> 8/10


Oh yes! 10/10 for Schumann, 100/10 for Wunderlich..


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 8/10


3/10






EDIT - Andruini beat me to it.


----------



## Aramis

Oh, noes :< 6/10


----------



## mueske

8/10

This concerto is clearly not the equal of the Chopin﻿ concertos, or the Schumann and Grieg ones, but it's on the same level as the Rachmaninov Concerto no.1. It certainly deserves to be heard more.

That comment annoyed me, Chopin concertos...





 (first time listen for me, saw it between my subscriptions on youtube)


----------



## Edward Elgar

mueske said:


> 8/10
> 
> This concerto is clearly not the equal of the Chopin﻿ concertos, or the Schumann and Grieg ones, but it's on the same level as the Rachmaninov Concerto no.1. It certainly deserves to be heard more.
> 
> That comment annoyed me, Chopin concertos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (first time listen for me, saw it between my subscriptions on youtube)


8/10

This is beautiful, but sounds suspiciously like Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Air

Edward Elgar said:


> 8/10
> 
> This is beautiful, but sounds suspiciously like Tchaikovsky.


It IS a Tchaikovsky rip-off.

Not a huge fan of The Planets, though it's not too bad.

6/10






Here's (IMHO) a great film score from the 40's. If you don't want to watch the entire cheesy WWII propaganda film, you can start at around 6:56 or so.


----------



## Argus

Air said:


> It IS a Tchaikovsky rip-off.
> 
> Not a huge fan of The Planets, though it's not too bad.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's (IMHO) a great film score from the 40's. If you don't want to watch the entire cheesy WWII propaganda film, you can start at around 6:56 or so.


6/10

Works well with the images of the charging cavalry.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Air said:


> It IS a Tchaikovsky rip-off.
> 
> Not a huge fan of The Planets, though it's not too bad.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's (IMHO) a great film score from the 40's. If you don't want to watch the entire cheesy WWII propaganda film, you can start at around 6:56 or so.


1 - Thanks, I was wondering.

2 - How can you not like the planets?!?!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 6/10


1/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10


9.5/10


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 9.5/10


4/10


----------



## Romantic Geek

Lol, who woulda thunk Edward Elgar would get rickrolled?


----------



## Romantic Geek

Argus said:


> 4/10


I'd give it a 8/10. I don't know much guitar music, but it's pretty cool. Short. Simple. I like it.


----------



## livemylife

8/10 Love the first lady of song.


----------



## Bartók

livemylife said:


> 8/10 Love the first lady of song.


7/10


----------



## Air

Bartók said:


> 7/10


10/10  and I don't give these out easily


----------



## andruini

Air said:


> 10/10  and I don't give these out easily


10/10, I could watch Hamelin all day, and that's quite a good piece which I hadn't heard before..


----------



## Weston

andruini said:


> 10/10, I could watch Hamelin all day, and that's quite a good piece which I hadn't heard before..


7/10
I love Monteverdi, but this is not representative of his work to me. It is still very nice though.

Some notes on previous videos I enjoyed:

Warlock: Capriole Suite. I have loved this piece for years! It is supposedly easy to play. I wouldn't know anything about that. it just sounds fantastic. Modern day baroque.

Salonen: Foreign Bodies. This was interesting. I had no idea he is also a composer, but it stands to reason he would be. For my tastes I felt the piece is a little cluttered. I feel it would benefit from some judicious editing. I like complexity, but not clutter.

Shostakovich: Piano concerto No. 2 Adagio. I was utterly astonished at one of the YouTube comments. "He was so handsome!" That simply never occurred to me. I always felt him one of the more dweebish composers, but what do I know?

And now something I was surprised to enjoy:


----------



## Edward Elgar

Weston said:


> And now something I was surprised to enjoy:


8/10

I'm a fan of Martinu.


----------



## mueske

8/10 Wonderful orchestration, it never fails to draw me in.





 (My favourite of the early ones!)


----------



## Argus

mueske said:


> 8/10 Wonderful orchestration, it never fails to draw me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My favourite of the early ones!)


6/10

I'm not a big fan of string quartet's in general but I found the first movement to be more interesting than the rest. It was my full first listen of that piece so that's more of an initial judgement. Plus, I'd already given Vivaldi's _Winter_ a 7/10, so I tried to remain consistent.

Anyway, a nice short piece for you all.


----------



## hlolli

Argus said:


>


Very Wierd stuff, maybe too little musical content. 5,5/10 but that's only me.






Icelandic choir music - The Rose -


----------



## andruini

7/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

9/10 Sounds like Rachmaninov's Vespers.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 9/10 Sounds like Rachmaninov's Vespers.


7.5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

4/10





I love this piece.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this piece.


2.5/10

It sounds like the music you sometimes get at the start of videos to advertise or announce something. I kept waiting for something else to kick in.






This is worth watching for the video alone.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

6/10
I like good beats. The video was cool too.


----------



## hlolli

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this piece.


Sorry for breaking the routine. But the rythm here is great! 7,5/10


----------



## hlolli

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> 6/10
> I like good beats. The video was cool too.


Mozart forever! 8,5/10


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

10/10
I favorited it, and I plan on getting it.


----------



## andruini

6/10
I don't like piano orchestrations..


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> 6/10
> I don't like piano orchestrations..


6/10

Another first time listen. Nice but twee.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Roxy Music without Eno?

3/10


----------



## mueske

10/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

mueske said:


> 10/10


8.5/10

Sounds like it could have been written by Liszt in his mature years which is a very good thing.

I thought I'd join on this anything-goes business.


----------



## andruini

Il Seraglio said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Sounds like it could have been written by Liszt in his mature years which is a very good thing.
> 
> I thought I'd join on this anything-goes business.


Worse than the song is the fact that I watched all of it.. 
0/10


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> Worse than the song is the fact that I watched all of it..
> 0/10


3.5/10

The first and last minutes of that clip were decent but the middle was a real chore to listen to. I just have a natural aversion to the classical style of singing.


----------



## mueske

6/10

Don't like guitar music


----------



## Edward Elgar

10/10





I love this piece, best Op.1 ever imo, can anyone give me a better Op.1?


----------



## Edward Elgar

Sorry for breaking the rhythm of this wonderful thread (to which I am now addicted lol!), but I was wondering, are there any composers you would give 10/10 to every time no matter what.

I'll make y'all a challenge to find a Beethoven piece that I would rate lower than 10/10. I havn't listened to all of Beethoven's output, but I'd give 10/10 to the many pieces I've listened to.

Other potential composers I would find it hard to rate poorly are Brahms and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## andruini

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this piece, best Op.1 ever imo, can anyone give me a better Op.1?


8/10
Not my cup of tea, but I generally like Berg..

Something a bit more fun:





And in answer to your question.. Beethoven and Tallis definitely.. Maybe Stravinsky and Brahms..


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> 8/10
> Not my cup of tea, but I generally like Berg..
> 
> Something a bit more fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in answer to your question.. Beethoven and Tallis definitely.. Maybe Stravinsky and Brahms..


4/10

The best use of steel drums is in the _Commando_ soundtrack. They reached their zenith in this.

RE: Elgar's question. I would give no composer/artist 10/10 for all their output. Probably 10-20% of their work at most.

Anyway my choice is this:


----------



## mueske

Edward Elgar said:


> Sorry for breaking the rhythm of this wonderful thread (to which I am now addicted lol!), but I was wondering, are there any composers you would give 10/10 to every time no matter what.
> 
> I'll make y'all a challenge to find a Beethoven piece that I would rate lower than 10/10. I havn't listened to all of Beethoven's output, but I'd give 10/10 to the many pieces I've listened to.
> 
> Other potential composers I would find it hard to rate poorly are Brahms and Tchaikovsky.


You're on!


----------



## Il Seraglio

mueske said:


> You're on!


Oh noez... it's Last Night of the Proms!


----------



## mueske

Il Seraglio said:


> Oh noez... it's Last Night of the Proms!


I don't even believe a UKanian  can possibly like that piece of Music.


----------



## World Violist

mueske said:


> You're on!


-302/10


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

World Violist said:


> -302/10


waaayyy to bizarre for me... 2/10


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

somerandomdude said:


> waaayyy to bizarre for me... 2/10


10/10 I love Jupiter, but Neptune is my favorite.


----------



## Edward Elgar

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> 10/10 I love Jupiter, but Neptune is my favorite.


9/10 You selected my favourite movement! Any other and I would have given a lower score.






Btw, as for that Beethoven British tribute piece, I would have given 7.5/10. Well done lol!


----------



## World Violist

10/10, but you knew I would give that score if I found the post first, didn't you?


----------



## mueske

8/10

Not an opera fan, but I know what Wagner and probably this piece has done for music history, so it still get an 8!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

9/10 thanks for a new piece I haven't heard.


----------



## Edward Elgar

7/10


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 7/10


6.5/10

Nice and short with a good melody. Pretty good film too, if I remember correctly.

I posted this a few posts back and it was ignored so I'll try again.


----------



## Edward Elgar

1/10


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10


5/10

Perfectly listenable.

I prefer this type of gong though.






P.S. You have no soul.


----------



## Aramis

8/10 for sentiment to this type of prog. Gong was one of my last loves before moving to other genres.


----------



## World Violist

8/10


----------



## TresPicos

World Violist said:


> 8/10


9/10
So sad, from the very first chord.


----------



## Argus

TresPicos said:


> 9/10
> So sad, from the very first chord.


7/10


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

6.5/10 nice and mellow... i dug it.


----------



## Il Seraglio

somerandomdude said:


> 6.5/10 nice and mellow... i dug it.


8/10 for the piece, 3/10 for the performance.


----------



## World Violist

Il Seraglio said:


> 8/10 for the piece, 3/10 for the performance.


7/10; I love the composer, but this piece just seems to go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on... etc.

And now for something... completely different.


----------



## Argus

World Violist said:


> 7/10; I love the composer, but this piece just seems to go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on... etc.
> 
> And now for something... completely different.


5/10

Pretty much middle of the road.

And NOW for something completely different:


----------



## andruini

10/10!
Thanks for making me smile there..

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

andruini said:


> 10/10!
> Thanks for making me smile there..
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2


7.5/10


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

5.5/10 didnt really care for it all that much.


----------



## andruini

9/10


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> 9/10


8.5/10

I feel sorry for Horowitz playing something so fiendishly difficult at his age in that clip. His poor fingers.


----------



## andruini

10/10


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

7/10


----------



## TresPicos

somerandomdude said:


> 7/10


8/10
In my piano repertoire as a kid. Haven't heard it since.


----------



## Argus

TresPicos said:


> 8/10
> In my piano repertoire as a kid. Haven't heard it since.


6/10


----------



## andruini

9/10, Piazzolla is So Exciting.


----------



## Isola

9/10. Well, it's Rubinstein.


----------



## Argus

Isola said:


> 9/10. Well, it's Rubinstein.


8/10

Would have been a higher score if it was the orchestral version and it didn't cut off before the main theme returned.

Where's Rubinstein?


----------



## Isola

Argus said:


> 8/10
> 
> Where's Rubinstein?


Where did it go??? The link above my post was Arthur Rubinstein playing Greig's Concerto 3rd movet with André Previn conducting London Symphony Orchestra! Or perhaps that wasn't the last post as I thought it was?  Ghostly strange...


----------



## Argus

Isola said:


> Where did it go??? The link above my post was Arthur Rubinstein playing Greig's Concerto 3rd movet with André Previn conducting London Symphony Orchestra! Or perhaps that wasn't the last post as I thought it was?  Ghostly strange...


The Rubinstein - Grieg Concerto was the last post on the first page so I guess you confused it for the last post in the thread.


----------



## Isola

Argus said:


> The Rubinstein - Grieg Concerto was the last post on the first page so I guess you confused it for the last post in the thread.


Thank you for pointing that out! I was beginning to have doubt about my sanity.


----------



## andruini

Bah, so no one ended up rating the piece I posted?? Balderdash!


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> Bah, so no one ended up rating the piece I posted?? Balderdash!


5.5/10

A tramp singing a hymn isn't really my thing. It would probably work really well in a film though.

Now where were we.



>


----------



## Edward Elgar

3/10


----------



## andruini

Edward Elgar said:


> 3/10


Oh yes, I love this one!! 9/10


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> Oh yes, I love this one!! 9/10


3/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

0/10 Why are you presenting this to us?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 0/10 Why are you presenting this to us?


4/10

I present music to you, so it can then be assigned a number between 0 and 10. Thats how the game is played.


----------



## emiellucifuge

4/10


----------



## Mr Chewie

emiellucifuge said:


> 4/10


7/10 Not big on Mahler, but there's brilliance there.


----------



## Argus

Mr Chewie said:


> 7/10 Not big on Mahler, but there's brilliance there.


3/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

0/10 I mean why are you presenting us with terrible stuff?





See how you like it lol!


----------



## Isola

emiellucifuge said:


> 4/10


Thank you for posting that link! I've seen that concert live in London and was thrilled for the performance, it's great to see it close up from different angle of the orchestra on video. I also went London to see Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Mariss Jansons play the same symphony last December, I have to say while RCO is a better orchestra, Gergiev is a much better conductor than Jansons when it comes to Mahler. Jansons was too gentle and exquisite, not enough fire.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 0/10 I mean why are you presenting us with terrible stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how you like it lol!


2.5/10

If you think Sonny Sharrock, Benny Goodman, Black Sabbath and Don Cherry are terrible then, by gum, I have terrible taste in music. I find it more interesting for me to pick something more esoteric, than posting some Shostakovich or Mahler or whatever obvious selection.


----------



## andruini

Argus said:


> 2.5/10


I listened with interest, as I love both Riley and The Velvet Underground (AND Cale's solo stuff), but that was pretty bland, to be honest..

3/10


----------



## kingtim

andruini said:


> I listened with interest, as I love both Riley and The Velvet Underground (AND Cale's solo stuff), but that was pretty bland, to be honest..
> 
> 3/10


I really like that one. But, with me, Ravi is pretty much a shoe in. I love indian music! Even Indian pop... it just does it for me.

I'll challenge boundaries with this one:


----------



## Rondo

kingtim said:


> I really like that one. But, with me, Ravi is pretty much a shoe in. I love indian music! Even Indian pop... it just does it for me.
> 
> I'll challenge boundaries with this one:
> 
> 
> 5/10. 5 points to the SFS. Maybe I came in at the wrong time.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Rondo said:


> 5/10. 5 points to the SFS. Maybe I came in at the wrong time.


6/10 - The work is just simply to elementary compared Beethoven's greater works. It took 4 minutes to get interesting, lol.

Let's try the piece that got me into MacDowell:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1_vm0FMAU

rate the performance. It is my favorite.


----------



## Edward Elgar

9/10 As far as film music is concerned, this guy is god.





Here's one of my faves.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Edward Elgar said:


> 9/10 As far as film music is concerned, this guy is god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my faves.


10/10. Probably would have given it less - but seeing a visual score with it made the piece entirely more fascinating!





 - I've had this song stuck in my head since we talked about it in my American music history class.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

5/10 i like the tune, but it gets old fast.





not the best recording, but its the only one i could find.


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


> 5/10 i like the tune, but it gets old fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best recording, but its the only one i could find.


5.5/10

What was up with the heavy breathing on that recording.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

Argus said:


> 5.5/10
> 
> What was up with the heavy breathing on that recording.


yea, i have no idea. like i said, it was a crappy recording anyway 6/10... pretty chill song.


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


> yea, i have no idea. like i said, it was a crappy recording anyway 6/10... pretty chill song.


9.5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

1/10


----------



## mueske

6/10





 A very cliché romantic piano concerto, but who cares!? I find it to be a good piece of music.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10


7/10



> A very cliché romantic piano concerto, but who cares!? I find it to be a great piece of music.


7/10

Ernie Isley absolutely slays on the guitar solo. Seriously, the last two minutes of this song are awesome.


----------



## Aramis

deleted, Argus was first


----------



## andruini

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Ernie Isley absolutely slays on the guitar solo. Seriously, the last two minutes of this song are awesome.


7/10


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> 7/10


7.5/10


----------



## Tapkaara

Argus said:


> 7.5/10


I like it...very happy-go-lucky!

7.5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

An easy 10/10


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> An easy 10/10


See posts #2 and #3 of this thread.


----------



## Argus

I think I inadvertenly doomed this thread by making a loop back to the start. It needs reviving.

7/10 for the Ligeti.


----------



## Edward Elgar

6/10 this is actually quite cool!

With regards to repeating posts, it's bound to happen as I'm not about to check every previous post. Perhaps give someone else chance to give their rating as it may be different.


----------



## Isola

5/10. Started overly...white, then comes to the huge contrast. Too abrupt, lacks subtlety.

Now how about this 40-strong finches band's contemporary:





For details of the performance: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/arts_and_culture/8539725.stm


----------



## Edward Elgar

10/10

AMAZING!


----------



## Il Seraglio

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10
> 
> AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


7/10

It has a charming strangeness.

Here is something from Vaughan Williams (I had to say as the video doesn't mention it). I am really warming to VW as a songwriter.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Il Seraglio said:


> 7/10
> 
> It has a charming strangeness.
> 
> Here is something from Vaughan Williams (I had to say as the video doesn't mention it). I am really warming to VW as a songwriter.


8/10. I personally prefer "The Call" from VW





 (one of my favorite choral pieces)


----------



## andruini

Romantic Geek said:


> 8/10. I personally prefer "The Call" from VW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one of my favorite choral pieces)


Goes to show why Fauré is my favorite composer of vocal works.. This and the Requiem can't be beat for choral music in my eyes..
10/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

9/10 I love this!


----------



## Rondo

Edward Elgar said:


> 9/10 I love this!


If you close your eyes and imagine a very suspensful scene from a horror film it seems much more palatable. 7/10 (at least they are _playing_ their instruments, huh?)

On a different note:


----------



## World Violist

Can I give Bach anything less than 10/10???


----------



## hlolli

World Violist said:


> Can I give Bach anything less than 10/10???


I find this piece to be too much of a mixture. Ravel, Holst, John Williams, Debussy himself. There is just so many impressionistic works alot better than this. And especially other Debussy works.
6/10





I made this video, rate the music plus give me comment on the video translation and pictures(all icelandic btw).


----------



## kingtim

Yeah, I figured the SFS would only do so well. I mean, with Metallica? Come ON

I'd rate the one above me a 9/10: Absolutely beautiful

For something somewhat local:


----------



## mcrosbie

somerandomdude said:


> ok, so ill post a piece, you rate that piece 1-10/10 and post a piece of your own then the next person rates your piece and posts a song... etc.


I am not sure where you want us to rate it. Do you want the correography of the music and the artwork rated? Do you want this particular performance of Vivaldi rated? I think the presentation is very well done - both the music and the artwork. On a scale of 1-10 I would give it a 10. Please excuse me if I totally missed your point. Right now I don't have anything to post.


----------



## andruini

mcrosbie said:


> I am not sure where you want us to rate it. Do you want the correography of the music and the artwork rated? Do you want this particular performance of Vivaldi rated? I think the presentation is very well done - both the music and the artwork. On a scale of 1-10 I would give it a 10. Please excuse me if I totally missed your point. Right now I don't have anything to post.


Well, I'll post something for you to keep it going:


----------



## Edward Elgar

10/10


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10


5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 5/10


4/10 Without visual stimulus this piece fails.


----------



## SPR

4/10. Interesting, but thats all it does for me.

something odd:


----------



## Argus

SPR said:


> 4/10. Interesting, but thats all it does for me.
> 
> something odd:


7/10

Difficult decision, as I was torn whether it was supremely pointless or unexpectedly bad-***. I made a compromise but leant towards the latter.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Difficult decision, as I was torn whether it was supremely pointless or unexpectedly bad-***. I made a compromise but leant towards the latter.


9/10

Great album.


----------



## SPR

Poppin' Fresh said:


>


8/10
That was very unusual! I dig it.

I know I shouldnt encourage the metal heads (not that this is metal).... but here you go... this is one of the reasons I so admire the violin...


----------



## Argus

SPR said:


> 8/10
> That was very unusual! I dig it.
> 
> I know I shouldnt encourage the metal heads (not that this is metal).... but here you go... this is one of the reasons I so admire the violin...


5/10

Technically brilliant but not really effective. The originals are just far better. Lacks the 80's-ness of the original OoaLH without the chorus effect and Rabin's robotic solo. But what did anything in that have to do with metal or metalheads.

That finches piece was also posted on the previous page. It must be popular.

This is one of the reasons why I so admire the distorted/fuzz guitar:


----------



## Edward Elgar

1/10 What the...?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10 What the...?


5/10

Entirely unoffensive and forgettable. Musical wallpaper that could only be saved by being put in a film. Actually, I think I might have heard it in a film.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


>


Quite pleasant. Enjoyed it. Subtle. Introspective.

Negative qualities, perhaps a bit repetitive.

7/10

Here's my offering:


----------



## starry

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Here's my offering:


Nice fluid Handel melody.
8.75/10

Next:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

starry said:


> Next:


10/10 written by the 15 year old Mozart, where the autograph is in New York owned by the Heinemann Foundation, with its inscription "_Sinfonia del Sig[no]re Cavaliere Amadeo Wolfgango Mozart a Milano 2 di Novemb. 1771_". Professor Neal Zaslaw wrote of this piece: "From the beautifully proportioned sonata form of the first movement, through the careful part-writing of the andante (for strings alone) to the energetic _giga_ rondo-finale, a spirit of confidence and solid workmanship seems to emanate from this symphony ... " (sleeve notes Vol.1 Mozart symphonies; The Academy of Anicent Music/Hogwood, Schroder).

Ok. A last one from me (for now). This just keeps ringing and ringing and ringing in my head after I listen to it for a day.


----------



## Edward Elgar

10/10 Completely satisfied by the master.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10 Completely satisfied by the master.


6.5/10


----------



## Aramis

Too much swinging and coolness for my taste, polite jazz. 6/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aramis said:


> Too much swinging and coolness for my taste, polite jazz. 6/10


9/10 I love this!


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

very nice piece... i wish the people in the audience would eat some cough drops though. 7/10


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


> very nice piece... i wish the people in the audience would eat some cough drops though. 7/10


7/10


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Argus said:


> 7/10


3/10






(Forgive me for the fact that the movement is incomplete.)


----------



## Argus

Josef Anton Bruckner said:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Forgive me for the fact that the movement is incomplete.)


7/10






Rate the final song starting at about 6 minutes in.


----------



## kingtim

Well, I can't say that Leadbelly seems classical to me. That being said, I rate the piece as a 9.5 of 10. I love Leadbelly, I was raised with his music all over.

What does eveyone think of this one? It's the Holst Planet suite:


----------



## fairyrak

7.62 for mars, interesting song, each time more, each moment better than the previous one until the marvelous 2 last minutes, it would be a very good song for my repeated dreams of exploring strange places,

next song:


----------



## Argus

fairyrak said:


> 7.62 for mars, interesting song, each time more, each moment better than the previous one until the marvelous 2 last minutes, it would be a very good song for my repeated dreams of exploring strange places,
> 
> next song:


6.5

This piece should be about half an hour long but all I can find on Youtube is this excerpt:


----------



## hlolli

Argus said:


> 6.5
> 
> This piece should be about half an hour long but all I can find on Youtube is this excerpt:


3/10 this is bad sorry. Reminds me of cheap television homicide music.


----------



## Argus

hlolli said:


> 3/10 this is bad sorry. Reminds me of cheap television homicide music.


2.5/10

I don't like lieder/classical songs. I'm not really a fan of classical style vocals. I did, however, like the accompanying photograph. By the way, was that video uploaded by you?

This next one is a 2 parter.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> This next one is a 2 parter.


The first part started off, as I listened, as if it was some meditation type of strange but reasonably flowing sound. That was up to about 3 minutes. From then, it gradually sounded more savage, as if a bunch of jungle tribe people was gathering pace to hunt dinner. That continued pretty much until the end of the first link, with more electric guitar taking over. The second link continued that and by about 1 minute of it, it was getting more oscillating and by the 3rd minute, it was pretty much making pure savage sounds, as if the hunters were savagely cutting up their dinner. At about just before 4:40, it sounded like some near dead animal screaming for its life (the guitar). This screaming (of the guitar) rambled on a little longer until other sounds (drums etc.) took it over building up to a "climax" of some sort, which rambled on until the end of the second link. Lots of energy and lots of savage sounds.

But it ain't for me, though it was an interesting 20 minutes. 3/10.

Written when he was 22 years old, he charged up towards us fully armed with this piece:-


----------



## display

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The first part started off, as I listened, as if it was some meditation type of strange but reasonably flowing sound. That was up to about 3 minutes. From then, it gradually sounded more savage, as if a bunch of jungle tribe people was gathering pace to hunt dinner. That continued pretty much until the end of the first link, with more electric guitar taking over. The second link continued that and by about 1 minute of it, it was getting more oscillating and by the 3rd minute, it was pretty much making pure savage sounds, as if the hunters were savagely cutting up their dinner. At about just before 4:40, it sounded like some near dead animal screaming for its life (the guitar). This screaming (of the guitar) rambled on a little longer until other sounds (drums etc.) took it over building up to a "climax" of some sort, which rambled on until the end of the second link. Lots of energy and lots of savage sounds.
> 
> But it ain't for me, though it was an interesting 20 minutes. 3/10.
> 
> Written when he was 22 years old, he charged up towards us fully armed with this piece:-


6/10


----------



## Boccherini

display said:


> 6/10


I liked the first 3 minutes before the begining of the fortissimo when the chorus is out of control as well as the battle which turns out to be finished at the end of part A. Greatest Cantata of the 20th century, in my opinion so lets see...
7/10.

Ok lets see... A String Quintet by Boccherini, no, it's not the Op. 11, No. 5 in E major (G 275), but a greater one, IMHO: Op. 30, No. 6 in C major "Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid" (G 324): 



.

Enjoy!


----------



## Argus

Joker64 said:


> Ok lets see... A String Quintet by Boccherini, no, it's not the Op. 11, No. 5 in E major (G 275), but a greater one, IMHO: Op. 30, No. 6 in C major "Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid" (G 324):
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Enjoy!


6/10

Started off well but seemed to get into a somewhat predictable groove after about five minutes.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 6/10
> 
> Started off well but seemed to get into a somewhat predictable groove after about five minutes.


6/10
Very abrasive, like early no-wave or noise rock. 10/10 for innovation if this was recorded before that time.


----------



## Rasa

Il Seraglio said:


> 6/10
> Very abrasive, like early no-wave or noise rock. 10/10 for innovation if this was recorded before that time.


7/10 Good stock symphonic music.


----------



## Argus

Rasa said:


> 7/10 Good stock symphonic music.


9/10

This next one is performed by someone very popular on this forum.

Enjoy.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 9/10
> 
> This next one is performed by someone very popular on this forum.
> 
> Enjoy.


i think that's the best version i heard of this song.. 7.5/10


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

display said:


> i think that's the best version i heard of this song.. 7.5/10


9/10

A bit too bland for a Dracula score!


----------



## Il Seraglio

KaerbEmEvig said:


> 9/10
> 
> A bit too bland for a Dracula score!


1/10

Please don't take it badly, but that is some nasty prog.


----------



## MadysonBelindaRobertson

7/10..what say..





http://tire-inflator.org/


----------



## Argus

MadysonBelindaRobertson said:


> 7/10..what say..


0.5/10

Please don't take it badly, but that is the aural equivalent of tromboning a diarrhetic rhinoceros. But in keeping with my relativist viewpoint I am happy to consider it as the greatest song ever written.






I recommend the short film this is from, if you like really creepy and metaphorical stop-motion.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 0.5/10
> 
> Please don't take it badly, but that is the aural equivalent of tromboning a diarrhetic rhinoceros. But in keeping with my relativist viewpoint I am happy to consider it as the greatest song ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend the short film this is from, if you like really creepy and metaphorical stop-motion.


0.25/10

It sounds like film music

Seriously though... 8/10


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 0.25/10
> 
> It sounds like film music
> 
> Seriously though... 8/10


6.5/10

Good but static.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Argus said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Good but static.


win/10

Something similar here:






My contribution:


----------



## Boccherini

KaerbEmEvig said:


> win/10
> 
> Something similar here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution:


Terrible.

1/10
2/10


----------



## Aramis

7/10


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> 7/10










/10

I actually thought about posting that a while ago.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Argus said:


> /10
> 
> I actually thought about posting that a while ago.


8/10, very calming.


----------



## display

KaerbEmEvig said:


> 8/10, very calming.


Brilliant , thanks... 9/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> Brilliant , thanks... 9/10


3/10

Good vocals but the song didn't really do much for me. It didn't help that it took about 20 minutes for Youtube to buffer an 8 minute video.










Apologies for the horrendous sound quality.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 3/10
> 
> Good vocals but the song didn't really do much for me. It didn't help that it took about 20 minutes for Youtube to buffer an 8 minute video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the horrendous sound quality.


7/10 , surprisingly good imo


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

display said:


> 7/10 , surprisingly good imo


Too stagnant and repetitive - not my cup of tea anyways.

3/10


----------



## display

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Too stagnant and repetitive - not my cup of tea anyways.
> 
> 3/10


8/10 (shame about the poor video quality)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

_Originally Posted by *display*
8/10 (shame about the poor video quality)





 _

I'm in a good mood for Liszt.  And a _very _masterful performance as well!!

10/10






I've played it for an adjudication.


----------



## World Violist

8/10; charming movement.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

World Violist said:


> 8/10; charming movement.


Has a foreign tone to it, using Far East instruments I think. Sounds kind of like some form on minimalism.

7/10

Here's something on the other end of the spectrum...


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Has a foreign tone to it, using Far East instruments I think. Sounds kind of like some form on minimalism.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Here's something on the other end of the spectrum...


7/10

Prett-ay, prett-ay, prettaaaaay, pretty good

And now for something at the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Prett-ay, prett-ay, prettaaaaay, pretty good
> 
> And now for something at the other end of the spectrum.


7/10

Primus is awesome !


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

well that was the trippiest thing ive seen in a while, that **** made me feel like id dropped acid... id say 5/10... cool song, really spacy but not incredible...


----------



## Edward Elgar

somerandomdude said:


> well that was the trippiest thing ive seen in a while, that **** made me feel like id dropped acid... id say 5/10... cool song, really spacy but not incredible...


3/10 It's a bit ****


----------



## display

Edward Elgar said:


> 3/10 It's a bit ****


6/10


----------



## Boccherini

display said:


> 6/10


0.1/10
My ears hate you.


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 6/10


5/10






EDIT: Joker64 just beat me to the punch. Seeing as the Boccherini features classical singing I'll give it a 2/10.


----------



## Boccherini

> Seeing as the Boccherini features classical singing I'll give it a 2/10.


Cheater. My reply was posted at 21:30 and you edited yours at 21:39 which means you had 9:59 minutes at the most whereas all 4 parts of Boccherini's "Se d'un amor tiranno" are 14:15 minutes long. 
Well, well...



>


Horrible. 1/10.


----------



## Argus

Joker64 said:


> Cheater. My reply was posted at 21:30 and you edited yours at 21:39 which means you had 9:59 minutes at the most whereas all 4 parts of Boccherini's "Se d'un amor tiranno" are 14:15 minutes long.
> Well, well...


The first two videos were enough. It had the type of singing I really don't like and I couldn't imagine it totally transforming into a piece that could redeem itself in the second half. I have since skimmed through the whole work and lo and behold I was right. The second that women opened her mouth it was going to struggle to get over a 4/10 from me.

As for the Bach, 7/10.


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> The first two videos were enough. It had the type of singing I really don't like and I couldn't imagine it totally transforming into a piece that could redeem itself in the second half. I have since skimmed through the whole work and lo and behold I was right. The second that women opened her mouth it was going to struggle to get over a 4/10 from me.
> 
> As for the Bach, 7/10.


Wouldn't it be better to post it in the Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To' topic?
Oh, my ears...
1/10.

A great performance of BWV 146:


----------



## display

Joker64 said:


> Wouldn't it be better to post it in the Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To' topic?
> Oh, my ears...
> 1/10.
> 
> A great performance of BWV 146:


6/10
everything goes in this thread


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 6/10
> everything goes in this thread


4/10

Not really my thing but quite listenable.

If this thread was just classical music then it wouldn't be anywhere near as interesting to me. I like not knowing what I'm going to get.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 4/10
> 
> Not really my thing but quite listenable.
> 
> If this thread was just classical music then it wouldn't be anywhere near as interesting to me. I like not knowing what I'm going to get.


Absolutely...

7.5/10


----------



## Aramis

6/10


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> 6/10


5/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


>


Now why is no one putting classical stuff here? Fine. This is not for me anyhow. 5/10





 Make sure you can hear the bass well.


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now why is no one putting classical stuff here? Fine. This is not for me anyhow. 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you can hear the bass well.


5/10

Servicable film music but doesn't stand up too well on it's own

And now some classical.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> Servicable film music but doesn't stand up too well on it's own
> 
> And now some classical.


6.5


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 6.5


3.5/10


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 3.5/10


5.5/10

This is why this thread rocks... no matter how good or bad people's posts are , there's music for all tastes...


----------



## Argus

> 5.5/10
> 
> This is why this thread rocks... no matter how good or bad people's posts are , there's music for all tastes...


6.5/10

I remember watching that video a few years on MTV2's 120 Minutes before it was cancelled. Aren't those lyrics from the Temptation's Ball of Confusion?


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> I remember watching that video a few years on MTV2's 120 Minutes before it was cancelled. Aren't those lyrics from the Temptation's Ball of Confusion?


4/10

I could learn to like that I reckon.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10
> 
> I could learn to like that I reckon.


6/10

Decent but Silvestri's scores for the first two Predator films are better.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 6/10
> 
> Decent but Silvestri's scores for the first two Predator films are better.


10/10 ... awesome.


----------



## Boccherini

display said:


> 10/10 ... awesome.


Unbearable repetitive trash. 1/10.

First movement of Boccherini's _Cello Sonata in B flat Major G565_:


----------



## Glaliraha

Boccherini said:


> First movement of Boccherini's _Cello Sonata in B flat Major G565_:


7/10


----------



## jhar26

Metal is not my thing, but (leaving aside those vocals) this sounds pretty good. 6,5/10.


----------



## Glaliraha

Sounds like it's solid for what it is, but it's definitely not to my taste. 5/10


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Glaliraha said:


> Sounds like it's solid for what it is, but it's definitely not to my taste. 5/10


Not really in mood for this kind of music.

6/10

It's not available on YT, so I'll post the 320 kbps I've ripped from my CD:

http://www.filefront.com/16399035/04-Changes.mp3


----------



## prustage

4/10 It falls into the general category of music that interests me. I just don't think its particularly good. A bit disjointed and seems to run out of ideas quite soon.

My offering is of a similar genre but smoooooth . . .


----------



## Edward Elgar

prustage said:


> My offering is of a similar genre but smoooooth . . .


4/10

Mediocre.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10
> 
> Mediocre.


7.5/10


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 7.5/10


10/10 this piece was used a bunch of times in "'power of nightmares" (documentary by adam curtis...love it , Eno is awesome.


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 10/10 this piece was used a bunch of times in "'power of nightmares" (documentary by adam curtis...love it , Eno is awesome.


6.5/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 6.5/10


6/10

I don't think I could seriously criticise it or dislike it on any level. What language were they singing in the opening words though?


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 6/10
> 
> I don't think I could seriously criticise it or dislike it on any level. What language were they singing in the opening words though?


8/10

I thought it was French because it's got that slight Hot Club de France vibe about it.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 8/10
> 
> I thought it was French because it's got that slight Hot Club de France vibe about it.


9/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 9/10


7.5/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 7.5/10


10/10

Ahh... Solaris again.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 10/10
> 
> Ahh... Solaris again.


7/10

Like playing the original Super Mario on acid.

Another song in two parts coming up.


----------



## jhar26

9,5/10


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

jhar26 said:


> 9,5/10


8/10 for Monthy Python (especially Ministry of Silly Walks).

3/10 for the song, though. Never been a fan of this kind of stuff.


----------



## display

KaerbEmEvig said:


> 8/10 for Monthy Python (especially Ministry of Silly Walks).
> 
> 3/10 for the song, though. Never been a fan of this kind of stuff.


6/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

display said:


>


hmmmm.... not bad? 6.5/10 for the music, 8/10 for the humor.





 something completely different.


----------



## Major Minor

9/10

Big Barber fan here...






(I have loved this piece for years and this is the first interpretation that rivaled Breams, IMO.)


----------



## Argus

Major Minor said:


> 9/10
> 
> Big Barber fan here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have loved this piece for years and this is the first interpretation that rivaled Breams, IMO.)


8/10


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 8/10


pretty good 7.5/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> pretty good 7.5/10


5/10


----------



## kingtim

I would rate that one a 7/10 because Chuck Berry can't be beat... but this is the classical music forum.

How about this one?






Only a clip, but it sounds great. An orchestra really can make anything sound good!


----------



## Argus

kingtim said:


> I would rate that one a 7/10 because Chuck Berry can't be beat... but this is the classical music forum.
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a clip, but it sounds great. An orchestra really can make anything sound good!


Eh?

That last video I posted was a Richard Wagner Piano Sonata. Didn't remind me of Chuck Berry.

Anyway I give 2/10 to the Cypress Hill clip because it's only 20 seconds long.

This next one is in 6 videos, so if you don't like the sound of it from the 1st video, at least skip to the 4th before giving a rating as that's where it gets good.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Mmm,

1.5/10


----------



## jhar26

7,5/10

Two legendary ballerinas - Sylvie Guillem and Elizabeth Platel.


----------



## Argus

jhar26 said:


> 7,5/10
> 
> Two legendary ballerinas - Sylvie Guillem and Elizabeth Platel.


6/10 for the music and 9/10 for the dancing.

I preferred Sylvie Guillem's performance.

Now for some eclecticism.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> Now for some eclecticism.


Trash. 0/10.

Here's a piece where even if you hate the music, you might at least admire the sheer virtuosity it demands? You decide:-


----------



## Aramis

I can write piece that demans more virtuosity, 2/10





 - my favourite choir performing it's own composition


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> I can write piece that demans more virtuosity, 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my favourite choir performing it's own composition


 Funny. They probably look more delicious dead and roasted, than alive "singing".


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> I can write piece that demans more virtuosity, 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my favourite choir performing it's own composition


2/10

The clip was too short to get any kind of feel for the piece.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 2/10
> 
> The clip was too short to get any kind of feel for the piece.


6/10

It's very apparent how oft-imitated by later bands Neil Young is. I don't know much about his music, but there are echoes of the Flaming Lips and Mercury Rev in that song.


----------



## Boccherini

Il Seraglio said:


> 6/10
> 
> It's very apparent how oft-imitated by later bands Neil Young is. I don't know much about his music, but there are echoes of the Flaming Lips and Mercury Rev in that song.


Approaches zero.

I've submitted a Non-Classical 'rate the piece above you' thread in the 'Non-' Forum started with Swingle Bach Fugue in G minor BWV 578, so please don't post here anymore 'Non-' genres.

Ah, lets listen to the real Bach BWV 578:


----------



## Il Seraglio

Boccherini said:


> Approaches zero.
> 
> I've submitted a Non-Classical 'rate the piece above you' thread in the 'Non-' Forum started with Swingle Bach Fugue in G minor BWV 578, so please don't post here anymore 'Non-' genres.
> 
> Ah, lets listen to the real Bach BWV 578:


How good of you.


----------



## Boccherini

Il Seraglio said:


> How good of you.


Thanks. It might have been very dangerous to post there.


----------



## Argus

Boccherini said:


> Approaches zero.
> 
> I've submitted a Non-Classical 'rate the piece above you' thread in the 'Non-' Forum started with Swingle Bach Fugue in G minor BWV 578, so please don't post here anymore 'Non-' genres.
> 
> Ah, lets listen to the real Bach BWV 578:


8.5/10

What's a 'Non-' genre?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> What's a 'Non-' genre?


Must admit, the main singer looks like Frankenstein in that light. The better parts are when there's no singing. 6/10

This is just for doing it.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Must admit, the main singer looks like Frankenstein in that light. The better parts are when there's no singing. 6/10
> 
> This is just for doing it.


0/10

I really liked Biber's Rosary sonatas, but after hearing this I think I'll explore no further.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 0/10
> 
> I really liked Biber's Rosary sonatas, but after hearing this I think I'll explore no further.


6/10

I think I remember them at Glastonbury a few years ago and they were in their full Arab/Bedouin style regalia. Pretty cool guitars.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 6/10
> 
> I think I remember them at Glastonbury a few years ago and they were in their full Arab/Bedouin style regalia. Pretty cool guitars.


7.5/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 7.5/10


7/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 7/10


8/10

That is the sort of electric/acoustic compositions I like.


----------



## Boccherini

Edward Elgar said:


> 8/10
> 
> That is the sort of electric/acoustic compositions I like.


0/10. Morally bankrupted rot.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Boccherini said:


> 0/10. Morally bankrupted rot.


Beautiful. 9/10. Porpora was a rival of Handel, mainly remembered these days by some arias from miscellaneous parts of operas that he wrote. The cello concerto, which I have never heard before, was so lyrical - vocal in idiom.

P.S. I agree with your comment regarding the Maxwell Davis trash. An insult to folks who have ears.

Well, as for the lyrical and human voice together, and speaking of Handel and his rivals ...


----------



## Boccherini

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Beautiful. 9/10. Porpora was a rival of Handel, mainly remembered these days by some arias from miscellaneous parts of operas that he wrote. The cello concerto, which I have never heard before, was so lyrical - vocal in idiom.
> 
> P.S. I agree with your comment regarding the Maxwell Davis trash. An insult to folks who have ears.
> 
> Well, as for the lyrical and human voice together, and speaking of Handel and his rivals ...


8.5/10.

Sometimes I wonder what is last step these dotty people could reach, and then I always recall their psycho philosopher with his masterpiece.

Porpora mainly wrote operas but his instrumental works (quite a few) are great as well. Besides, you didn't actually think there's a Cello Concerto I'm not familiar with 
If we're into arias - and back to Porpora - I'll share one of my favourite arias - _In braccio a mille furie_ from _Semiramide riconosciuta_ - one of his popular operas, performed beautifully by the virtuosic Bartoli.


----------



## Aramis

I dislike the voice part. The whole piece is one of those baroque works that seem to express something but in short time they loose the meritum and become formalist. And the video is terrible, what the hell is the singer doing? Acting? She looks pathetic. 6/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9/10

If it's piano, I love it. I'm an extreme piano solo fan right now, and starting to branch out to other eras besides 20th century. I'm glad this thread went back to normal classical and not rock music.

Here's something special


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

8/10 
I have been getting more into the heavy metal of piano music lately.

Here is a great piece by brahms


----------



## Argus

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> 8/10
> I have been getting more into the heavy metal of piano music lately.
> 
> Here is a great piece by brahms


8/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 8/10


8/10


----------



## Boccherini

Il Seraglio said:


> 8/10


0/10. Fetid piece for possessed and caddish people who have constipation in their gastrointestinal tract and desperately want to get rid of it in the most primitive way. Not so tasteful.

Bernhard Romberg, a highly skilled classical composer who wrote many pieces for cello: Cello Sonata No. 2 (due for 2 cellos), Op. 43:


----------



## Argus

Boccherini said:


> 0/10. Fetid piece for possessed and caddish people who have constipation in their gastrointestinal tract and desperately want to get rid of it in the most primitive way. Not so tasteful.
> 
> Bernhard Romberg, a highly skilled classical composer who wrote many pieces for cello: Cello Sonata No. 2 (due for 2 cellos), Op. 43:


5/10

Beige.


----------



## Il Seraglio

6/10

Another risky one here


----------



## Edward Elgar

Sorry, skipped a couple of pages!

Il Seraglio, I give the piece you posted 6.5/10

Btw Boccherini, why do you think "Songs for a mad King" is morally bankrupt? I admit it's not the most ethical piece out there, but madness is a component of the human condition and must be explored.

Also, does the lack of moral in a piece make it bad or is it just because it's contemporary that you don't like it?


----------



## Boccherini

Edward Elgar said:


> Btw Boccherini, why do you think "Songs for a mad King" is morally bankrupt? I admit it's not the most ethical piece out there, but madness is a component of the human condition and must be explored.
> 
> Also, does the lack of moral in a piece make it bad or is it just because it's contemporary that you don't like it?


Yes, madness truely is one component out of many of the human condition just like the ability to kill is, or in general, the ability to do bad things - immoral things. I believe you're one of those who support musical exlorations/experiments regarding the human condition - whether is good or evil (which also comes down to the question - what is the point of Art, but I won't deny that I prefer not to elaborate that point, as it's terribly off-topic and I recall someone has created a thread on that subject already). And you listen to those experiments while claiming you're listening to musical pieces since they have _some kind_ of approximation to music, even if it's quite negligible.

Back to the unlistenable trash you've posted, I didn't like the wierd type and immoral manifestation - it nearly made me sick.


----------



## Argus

Boccherini said:


> Back to the unlistenable trash you've posted, I didn't like the wierd type and immoral manifestation - it nearly made me sick.


Why? Were Fred Astaire and Judy Garland influenced by Wagner or the tenets of National Socialism?



Edward Elgar said:


>


3/10


----------



## jhansen_violin

I'm slightly confused...Are the music clips supposed to be pieces or any music at all?


----------



## Il Seraglio

jhansen_violin said:


> I'm slightly confused...Are the music clips supposed to be pieces or any music at all?


No rules really... it can be as good or evil as you like.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> Why? Were Fred Astaire and Judy Garland influenced by Wagner or the tenets of National Socialism?
> 
> 3/10


2/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

display said:


> 2/10


10/10 Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Aramis

Nais, never heard it before but I'll make research for sure. 7/10


----------



## Argus

jhansen_violin said:


> I'm slightly confused...Are the music clips supposed to be pieces or any music at all?


I think you are confused about the meaning of the word 'piece'.



Aramis said:


> Nais, never heard it before but I'll make research for sure. 7/10


7.5/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 7.5/10


Very nice! I love piano. 8/10

Think rainy days:





And listen all the way through to the Scherzo.


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> Why? Were Fred Astaire and Judy Garland influenced by Wagner or the tenets of National Socialism?


I merely don't like wierd experiments which contain/include super madness.


----------



## Boccherini

jhansen_violin said:


> I'm slightly confused...Are the music clips supposed to be pieces or any music at all?


You're confused as well as those who are being confused because of the title's confusingly ambiguous name - 'rate the piece'; they're confusing between a 'piece of music' and a 'piece of crap'.


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Very nice! I love piano. 8/10
> 
> Think rainy days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And listen all the way through to the Scherzo.


7/10

Thread needs some brass.


----------



## mcrosbie

I thought this was a "Classical" music site. What's happening here?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mcrosbie said:


> I thought this was a "Classical" music site. What's happening here?


Rebellion!


----------



## Nix

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Thread needs some brass.


Nice playing, but not really my thing. 5/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Nix said:


> Nice playing, but not really my thing. 5/10


8/10 I really enjoy soundtracks too. I consider them our current classical music, just as Incidental Music from 100s of years back are valued today. People will still listen to these masterpieces many years from now.

Bet you all haven't heard this


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 8/10 I really enjoy soundtracks too. I consider them our current classical music, just as Incidental Music from 100s of years back are valued today. People will still listen to these masterpieces many years from now.
> 
> Bet you all haven't heard this


5/10

More immorality and super madness:


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> More immorality and super madness:


Interestingly superb - It seems that madness has no peak. 0/10.

Giovanni Battista Cirri (1724 - 1808), an italian cellist who has a delightful essence of Boccherini; Cello concerto in A major No. 1, Op. 14; Allegro maestoso:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Boccherini said:


> Interestingly superb - It seems that madness has no peak. 0/10.
> 
> Giovanni Battista Cirri (1724 - 1808), an italian cellist who has a delightful essence of Boccherini; Cello concerto in A major No. 1, Op. 14; Allegro maestoso:


8/10 Yes, another very fine cello concerto, which I have never listened to before. I shall buy the recording.

One of his best duets:-


----------



## Boccherini

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 8/10 Yes, another very fine cello concerto, which I have never listened to before. I shall buy the recording.
> 
> One of *his* best duets:-


"his"?

7.5/10. Very nice.

Mozart's Sonata for Bassoon and Cello in B flat major, KV292:














A pity and a shame Mozart composed nearly nothing for cello; Even in the sonata above, the dominant instrument is the bassoon, the cello's role is simply (and may I say almost useless) accompaniment - just like with his quartets.


----------



## display

Boccherini said:


> "his"?
> 
> 7.5/10. Very nice.
> 
> Mozart's Sonata for Bassoon and Cello in B flat major, KV292:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pity and a shame Mozart composed nearly nothing for cello; Even in the sonata above, the dominant instrument is the bassoon, the cello's role is simply (and may I say almost useless) accompaniment - just like with his quartets.


6.5/10


----------



## Aramis

9/10 for piece 3/10 for performance


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> 9/10 for piece 3/10 for performance


2.5/10

Does nothing for me. It's neither here nor there, and pays the price for it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> Does nothing for me. It's neither here nor there, and pays the price for it.


I would have given it higher marks, I've been addicted to 20th Cent. virtuosic piano works lately. I actually want to keep this composer in mind. 



>


Weird. But I'll give the players credit. 7/10


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I would have given it higher marks, I've been addicted to 20th Cent. virtuosic piano works lately. I actually want to keep this composer in mind.
> 
> Weird. But I'll give the players credit. 7/10


You forgot a key part of the game.............................to post a piece of music.

Here's what I think you would have chosen:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> You forgot a key part of the game.............................to post a piece of music.


Awww yeah. I didn't really have anything in mind when I thought to post. Silly me!

Comment to your music: WOAH! What an idea! Helicopters of all places. Not sure what to rate it. I like the picture though  8/10 for originality, 1/10 for musicality. I think I'll compose one using elevators.

But here you go. You like crazy stuff? You'll like this. 





 Listen til very end, it's actually very sublime.


----------



## Meaghan

The unison runs in the woodwinds and strings were neat, and so was the great block of sound that was the coda. Holding your clarinet almost perpendicular to your body like that gives you a ridiculously bright sound though, which I don't like at all, but maybe it's what they were going for.

8/10


----------



## SuperTonic

Meaghan said:


> The unison runs in the woodwinds and strings were neat, and so was the great block of sound that was the coda. Holding your clarinet almost perpendicular to your body like that gives you a ridiculously bright sound though, which I don't like at all, but maybe it's what they were going for.
> 
> 8/10


7/10

I didn't know Ligeti ever wrote anything that conventional. Its a cute piece. Almost too cute.


----------



## display

SuperTonic said:


> 7/10
> 
> I didn't know Ligeti ever wrote anything that conventional. Its a cute piece. Almost too cute.


10/10 brilliant...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

display said:


>


3/10


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 3/10


2.5/10

A long ten minutes.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> A long ten minutes.


great ! 8/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> great ! 8/10


7/10

Surprisingly, quite different from other NIN work I had heard.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Surprisingly, quite different from other NIN work I had heard.


2/10

Bombastic tintinnabuli style, which reminds me of a tin can - when you hit an empty tin can, all you get in return is a noise from an empty structure. Best thing to do with tin cans is throw them away afterwards.

Here's an opportunity for _Nine Inch Nails_ admirers to busk in their glory of rot:-
(Warning: offensive _Nine Inch Nails_ clip, for admirers of degenerative rot).


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 2/10
> 
> Bombastic tintinnabuli style, which reminds me of a tin can - when you hit an empty tin can, all you get in return is a noise from an empty structure. Best thing to do with tin cans is throw them away afterwards.
> 
> Here's an opportunity for _Nine Inch Nails_ admirers to busk in their glory of rot:-
> (Warning: offensive _Nine Inch Nails_ clip, for admirers of degenerative rot).


4/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 4/10


0/10

Is this the type of trash folks call industrial music? I think these artists are being provocative/transgressive for its sake, while loosing it in their minds that their music will be forgotten in years to come or as current listeners grow tired of their dribble, like much of popular music. I guess popular music doesn't care, so long as the ear-less massess get their minutes worth of entertainment/amusement for their moments, the machinery of junk music will churn out more. Thanks to these type of artists, no wonder much of the world doesn't care much for classical music anymore.


----------



## Aramis

8/10. I even considered getting the whole work until I've found out what's the subject.


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> 8/10. I even considered getting the whole work until I've found out what's the subject.


7/10

The end of the concerto is missing from those videos.


----------



## Siegmund

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> The end of the concerto is missing from those videos.


Interesting... 5.5/10


----------



## Boccherini

Siegmund said:


> Interesting... 5.5/10


Not bad. Wagner's fans would probably think it's blasphemy. 6.5/10.

A little Abel:


----------



## Siegmund

Boccherini said:


> Not bad. Wagner's fans would probably think it's blasphemy. 6.5/10.
> 
> A little Abel:


Beautiful  7/10

On a side note: I am a Wagner fan and i dont think it's blasphemy lol 
Let me give you a true sample of Wagnerian Genius then:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Siegmund said:


> Beautiful  7/10
> 
> On a side note: I am a Wagner fan and i dont think it's blasphemy lol
> Let me give you a true sample of Wagnerian Genius then:


Uber Dramatic.  8/10





  Please listen to it all, I know it's long, but it's wonderful.

Actually, would you believe it, the very first time I heard this work some years ago, I thought to myself "Could this be Wagner?" Seriously! I think you may see it too.


----------



## Siegmund

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Uber Dramatic.  8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please listen to it all, I know it's long, but it's wonderful.
> 
> Actually, would you believe it, the very first time I heard this work some years ago, I thought to myself "Could this be Wagner?" Seriously! I think you may see it too.


That's beauty! 7.5/10
Indeed I get what you mean about Wagner, though it'd have to be a very early work  Did you ever hear the Siegfried Idyll? It's Wagners work that comes closest to this one.

Now listen to this (it's a longer piece but only listening to the beginning will convince you of it's greatness)


----------



## Il Seraglio

Siegmund said:


> That's beauty! 7.5/10
> Indeed I get what you mean about Wagner, though it'd have to be a very early work  Did you ever hear the Siegfried Idyll? It's Wagners work that comes closest to this one.
> 
> Now listen to this (it's a longer piece but only listening to the beginning will convince you of it's greatness)


9/10
Excellent, although I prefer his Mass in F Minor. I think I might track Karajan's recording down some time as the version I own is accompanied by the English Chamber Orchestra and not the full force of the Berlin Philharmonic.

Not sure who is playing this one.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 9/10
> Excellent, although I prefer his Mass in F Minor. I think I might track Karajan's recording down some time as the version I own is accompanied by the English Chamber Orchestra and not the full force of the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> Not sure who is playing this one.


6/10


----------



## Il Seraglio

5/10
Interesting experiment, but hard work.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 5/10
> Interesting experiment, but hard work.


8.5/10

Nice.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Nice.


7/10 I haven't heard much 'mambo', not bad


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 7/10 I haven't heard much 'mambo', not bad


3/10

Not my bag, Jack.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 3/10
> 
> Not my bag, Jack.


5/10
Alright, but not sure about the vocals.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 5/10
> Alright, but not sure about the vocals.


6.5/10

Good. Sounds like a pungi or a similar instrument being played at the start and finish.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Good. Sounds like a pungi or a similar instrument being played at the start and finish.


8/10 nice !


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 8/10 nice !


5/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 5/10


2/10.

From now on, I shall post (in my opinion) weird and lowly music stuff for this thread. More interested to see what score these type of works get, rather than the usual type of genre that I listen to. 

I discovered this one by Steve Reich (born 1936). Is this what folks call minimalism?


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 2/10.
> 
> From now on, I shall post (in my opinion) weird and lowly music stuff for this thread. More interested to see what score these type of works get, rather than the usual type of genre that I listen to.
> 
> I discovered this one by Steve Reich (born 1936). Is this what folks call minimalism?


5/10

An interesting study in rhythm but the variations are so subtle they can get lost, especially with a poor quality audio clip like on Youtube.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> An interesting study in rhythm but the variations are so subtle they can get lost, especially with a poor quality audio clip like on Youtube.


8/10


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 8/10


7/10

Q: Are We Not Men?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Q: Are We Not Men?


Sorry, Argus. Giving that one a low score of 2/10. (It did have a strangely funny side to it, or was I going mad?)

What do you make of this piece? An "organ concerto" from the 1950s or was it the 1960s?


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sorry, Argus. Giving that one a low score of 2/10. (It did have a strangely funny side to it, or was I going mad?)
> 
> What do you make of this piece? An "organ concerto" from the 1950s or was it the 1960s?


7/10

Nostalgic


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> Nostalgic


4/10 Sounded like a movie/film score?

Speaking of which, this famous theme is perhaps much better?


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 4/10 Sounded like a movie/film score?
> 
> Speaking of which, this famous theme is perhaps much better?


8/10

This next song I know you'll love. It's the only song I can think of where the music evokes the feeling and imagery of the title and lyrics perfectly. All I can think of when I hear this music is a beatiful sunrise.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> This next song I know you'll love. It's the only song I can think of where the music evokes the feeling and imagery of the title and lyrics perfectly. All I can think of when I hear this music is a beatiful sunrise.


10/10... NOO!! Only kidding!

More like 3/10 I gave it 2 extra points for being original.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 10/10... NOO!! Only kidding!
> 
> More like 3/10 I gave it 2 extra points for being original.


7.5/10

Nostalgic. Did you watch that Pixar documentary this morning by any chance?

You must agree that Complete song perfectly envisions a beatiful sunrise. As a rule I believe in absolute music, but those lyrics and that one riff repeated throughout the song are just a sonic landscape painting.






Check out the comments on that video!


----------



## trillian

Argus said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Nostalgic. Did you watch that Pixar documentary this morning by any chance?
> 
> You must agree that Complete song perfectly envisions a beatiful sunrise. As a rule I believe in absolute music, but those lyrics and that one riff repeated throughout the song are just a sonic landscape painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the comments on that video!


5/10


----------



## Argus

trillian said:


> 5/10


3.5/10

Decent piano but the vocals negate that and then some. Nice Klimt though.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> Decent piano but the vocals negate that and then some. Nice Klimt though.


Nice... 7/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> Nice... 7/10


6.5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Nostalgic. Did you watch that Pixar documentary this morning by any chance?
> 
> Check out the comments on that video!


I did! It's good is student life, just messing about with notes and watching daytime TV!

Those comments provided me with a sizeable chuckle. Just shows you how much anger some people have and how they use it in an anonymous situation.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 6.5/10


8/10

I really liked this!


----------



## linceed87

3/10


----------



## linceed87

3/10 




sorry dont click the above one


----------



## display

linceed87 said:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry dont click the above one


7/10 beautiful...thanks


----------



## Argus

> 7/10 beautiful...thanks


2/10


----------



## andruini

7/10, Not one of my very favorite Iggy songs...


----------



## Argus

andruini said:


> 7/10, Not one of my very favorite Iggy songs...


7/10

I've got a concert of his recorded called Mambo! That piece might be on it.

Lets try this embedding then.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> I've got a concert of his recorded called Mambo! That piece might be on it.
> 
> Lets try this embedding then.


5/10...


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 5/10...


6/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 6/10


I forced myself to listen to the whole thing. Not bad.
6/10


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I forced myself to listen to the whole thing. Not bad.
> 6/10


7/10

The piccolo player reminded me of Michael Palin.:tiphat:

And what do you mean 'forced yourself to listen to the whole thing'. It's an accessible 4 minute pop song.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> The piccolo player reminded me of Michael Palin.:tiphat:
> 
> And what do you mean 'forced yourself to listen to the whole thing'. It's an accessible 4 minute pop song.
> =


Oh, usually, I just listen to like 10-15 seconds, then make my judgement, but I listened to the whole thing.

(not gonna rate the above work. someone else go ahead)


----------



## Bix

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> The piccolo player reminded me of Michael Palin.:tiphat:
> 
> And what do you mean 'forced yourself to listen to the whole thing'. It's an accessible 4 minute pop song.


*6/10*

my first go at this


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh, usually, I just listen to like 10-15 seconds, then make my judgement, but I listened to the whole thing.
> 
> (not gonna rate the above work. someone else go ahead)


Yeah, sarcasm is harder to detect in text than speech. Next time use this guy.:tiphat:



Bix said:


> 6/10
> 
> my first go at this


6/10


----------



## Aramis

Did this stuff really get from guy of Centerbury Scene? Music I've heard from them was much better so far. I guess it's solo work of old Hillage trying to be modern. 4/10

I don't know if this piece is good, didn't listen to it yet, I'm putting it here so someone will have to tell me:

Part I: 



Part II:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> Yeah, sarcasm is harder to detect in text than speech. Next time use this guy.:tiphat:


It wasn't sarcasm, I just didn't feel like rating a work that night and would rather let someone else do it who would be interested.


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It wasn't sarcasm, I just didn't feel like rating a work that night and would rather let someone else do it who would be interested.


Err, I didn't think that part of your post was sarcastic. The part where you said you listened to 10-15 seconds, and the post before where you said you forced yourself to listen to a 4 minute The Band song and then posted a Prokofiev Concerto. I thought that was being sarcastic.:tiphat:

I didn't expect you to rate the Philip Glass. It's not late 19th/early 20th century Russian classical music, so I couldn't see it being your thing.:trp:



Aramis said:


> Did this stuff really get from guy of Centerbury Scene? Music I've heard from them was much better so far. I guess it's solo work of old Hillage trying to be modern.


It's basically the same track as Master Builder from Gong's You album. Just a bit different structure with less weird vocals.


----------



## display

Aramis said:


> Did this stuff really get from guy of Centerbury Scene? Music I've heard from them was much better so far. I guess it's solo work of old Hillage trying to be modern. 4/10
> 
> I don't know if this piece is good, didn't listen to it yet, I'm putting it here so someone will have to tell me:
> 
> Part I:
> 
> 
> 
> Part II:


excellent..9/10...(a shame about the poor vid quality though)


----------



## Argus

display said:


> excellent..9/10...(a shame about the poor vid quality though)


4/10

Smooth


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> Smooth


Weird stuff as usual. :lol: Dosn't do much to me. 1/10

What do you guys think of Medieval stuff? I know nothing much about them.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Weird stuff as usual. :lol: Dosn't do much to me. 1/10
> 
> What do you guys think of Medieval stuff? I know nothing much about them.


7/10

What was weird about that Messian piece? It sounds utterly civilised to me.


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> 7/10
> 
> What was weird about that Messian piece? It sounds utterly civilised to me.


Grotesquely pathetic. 0/10. Now I can see why it's a burden to rear children.


----------



## display

Boccherini said:


> Grotesquely pathetic. 0/10. Now I can see why it's a burden to rear children.


6/10


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 6/10


5.5/10

Barock Kosmische Musik mit Vintage-Synthesizern











Warten fur die Gitarre.


----------



## Aramis

I like most of it, but the choirs sound out of place and pretentious. It underestimates my rating to... 6/10?


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> I like most of it, but the choirs sound out of place and pretentious. It underestimates my rating to... 6/10?


2/10

Russian humour is beyond me.

That TD clip isn't the best but I stumbled on it accidentally, as it was one of the first videos that came up when I searched for 'barock' in Youtube. Froese's guitar noodling was nice though.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 2/10


6.5/10 Good for laughs! 

By the way, how do you upload youtube clips onto this forum?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 6.5/10 Good for laughs!
> 
> By the way, how do you upload youtube clips onto this forum?


8/10

Always reminds me of that scene in Boogie Nights.

To embed Youtube vids wrap these tags


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


5/10 Awful, just awful! Yet strangely compelling.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


4.5/10

Bog standard film music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


>


You know Argus, I would give/award you 10/10 for presenting music that is so weird and really out of the ordinary to a great majority of people (whether or not classical music listeners).

Having said that, I'm afraid I am inclined to give the piece you posted above 0/10.

Talking about weird sounding stuff, I guess it's all about what we're used to hearing. Check this out, if you don't already know. The native people here in Australia, the Australian Aborigines (who have been here for over 40,000 years), play a wind instrument called a _Didgeridoo_, which is basically a hallowed out cylindrical piece of wood they blow into, making a distinctive sound. Might be weird to many other ears but to many Aussie folks, it sounds more acceptable because people here grew up with these Aboriginal sounds. It's all interesting stuff.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> You know Argus, I would give/award you 10/10 for presenting music that is so weird and really out of the ordinary to a great majority of people (whether or not classical music listeners).
> 
> Having said that, I'm afraid I am inclined to give the piece you posted above 0/10.
> 
> Talking about weird sounding stuff, I guess it's all about what we're used to hearing. Check this out, if you don't already know. The native people here in Australia, the Australian Aborigines (who have been here for over 40,000 years), play a wind instrument called a _Didgeridoo_, which is basically a hallowed out cylindrical piece of wood they blow into, making a distinctive sound. Might be weird to many other ears but to many Aussie folks, it sounds more acceptable because people here grew up with these Aboriginal sounds. It's all interesting stuff.


7/10

I guess I have a higher weirdness tolerance than others. The didgeridoo is cool but I love the sound of the Aboriginal bullroarers.

Check out that Beatles cover I posted a few posts ago. It's 'Ticket to Ride' arranged in the style of a Handel aria. It's right up your alley.

Here's another Aussie for everyones enjoyment. Nice, short, effective.


----------



## Aramis

Totally diffrent from what I've heard from Grainger so far. 5/10, it's too short to make up one's mind.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aramis said:


>


2/10

Let's get back to reality!


----------



## Boccherini

Edward Elgar said:


> 2/10
> 
> Let's get back to reality!


No 'back' and no 'reality'. 2/10.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Boccherini said:


>


You don't Like Ligeti? Shame.

As for the video you posted, the performers were rubbish! For performance I would give this 4/10. Try Lothar Koch and the Amadeus Quartet.

As it's Mozart I must give it at least 8/10 (the composition, not the performance).


----------



## Aramis

Edward Elgar said:


> You don't Like Ligeti? Shame.


I guess he just had to have little revenge after you rated his favourite song so low HOHOHOHOHHO


----------



## Boccherini

Aramis said:


> I guess he just had to have little revenge after you rated his favourite song so low HOHOHOHOHHO


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Aramis

> Could you elaborate?


:> 
ytytyyty


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


6/10

Decent.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


7/10

I really enjoyed that. I liked the distortion, reminds me of a Louis Andrissen piece. I can't remember the name but it features a distorted cello.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 7/10
> 
> I really enjoyed that. I liked the distortion, reminds me of a Louis Andrissen piece. I can't remember the name but it features a distorted cello.


4/10

Didn't really do much for me but might improve with repeat listenings.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 4/10
> 
> Didn't really do much for me but might improve with repeat listenings.


3/10 Awful, really awful.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 3/10 Awful, really awful.


5/10

Okay.

Careful with this next video. Your mind may get ruined.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> Careful with this next video. Your mind may get ruined.


0/10 Can I give it lower? Are we permitted to use minus numbers? I swore several times during the watching of that video! This video encompasses most of what is wrong with the world. It's an abomination. It doesn't even deserve this thoughtful criticism.

This video gives an analysis as the work is being played. it's quite interesting.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> This video gives an analysis as the work is being played. it's quite interesting.


2/10

A looooooooooong 9 minutes. That user (NewMusicXX) has a lot of videos of post-war classical music with helpful annotations explaining elements of the piece. Which is nice.:tiphat:

How could you not like the pizza video?


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


8.5/10 Awesome! This really appealed to my sensibilities. If I have one criticism of this piece, she doesn't stray too far into the realm of electronic sound manipulation, but that's only a minor criticism. It was very barbaric and primal in some places!


----------



## Boccherini

Edward Elgar said:


> 8.5/10 Awesome! This really appealed to my sensibilities. If I have one criticism of this piece, she doesn't stray too far into the realm of electronic sound manipulation, but that's only a minor criticism. It was very barbaric and primal in some places!


2/10.

Nicola Fiorenza (1700 - 1764). Somewhere between the late baroque and early classical periods, but closer to the baroque, I think.


----------



## Aramis

Poor. I've heard such pieces before, transitional times between baroque and classicism were unkind for orchestral and concertante works. 6/10 for solo cello parts.


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> Poor. I've heard such pieces before, transitional times between baroque and classicism were unkind for orchestral and concertante works. 6/10 for solo cello parts.


7/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


I'm not usually a fan of minimalism, and this piece is no exception! 5/10

Reminds me of:





How do you rate this next video? You just need to listen to the first couple of minutes to get the idea.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> How do you rate this next video? You just need to listen to the first couple of minutes to get the idea.


8/10

Great. I like most of Reich's work. Much of it reminds me of glass and steel buildings like the Gherkin in London. Very urbane and cold but beautiful. Also, in truly Reichsian fashion I like to play the piece in two windows simultaneously to create a phasing effect.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


6.5/10 Even though I'm sure loops were used in this piece (I don't like loops), it held my attention because of the interesting metallic timbres.


----------



## Cookiefication

Edward Elgar said:


>


9/10

I like this! Some parts give me the feeling that I'm on a journey.... Adventurous!

This one is relatively short:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Cookiefication said:


> This one is relatively short:


2/10

Try the _Pokemon_ forums.

Check out the drummer.


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Check out the drummer.


I prefer the sublime counterpoint of his choral music. It got better as it went along so I'll give this 5/10


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> I prefer the sublime counterpoint of his choral music. It got better as it went along so I'll give this 5/10


5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 5/10


Cool! 6.5/10


----------



## Comus

Edward Elgar said:


>


3/10 I much prefer this:


----------



## Argus

Comus said:


> 3/10 I much prefer this:


5/10

The other one was better. For a TV theme tune it is like an 8 or a 9. Up there with the classics like Airwolf and Knightrider.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> The other one was better. For a TV theme tune it is like an 8 or a 9. Up there with the classics like Airwolf and Knightrider.


2/10

Organ concerto with voice below. :lol:


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 2/10
> 
> Organ concerto with voice below. :lol:


1/10 Why? Just... why?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10 Why? Just... why?


2/10

Belongs in a nursing home alongside James Last LPs.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 2/10
> 
> Belongs in a nursing home alongside James Last LPs.


4/10 Mmm, there wasn't much to this piece I didn't think. I prefer his experimental stuff.


----------



## Webernite

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10 Mmm, there wasn't much to this piece I didn't think. I prefer his experimental stuff.


6/10 Very dreamy, but not really energetic or intense enough for me.










Watch in 480p, not 360p!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Webernite said:


> Watch in 480p, not 360p!


9.5/10 Sublime counterpoint from the master, and now for some reet good Bach!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


8/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


4/10 As the singer asks in this piece, why? The drummer seemed a little out of time. Maybe he was off his face on drugs. Just a thought. The visuals greatly enhanced the sound in my opinion.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 4/10 As the singer asks in this piece, why? The drummer seemed a little out of time. Maybe he was off his face on drugs. Just a thought. The visuals greatly enhanced the sound in my opinion.


5/10

I'm in a mellow mood at the moment.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> I'm in a mellow mood at the moment.


3/10

I'm in a Baroque mood at the moment.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 3/10
> 
> I'm in a Baroque mood at the moment.


5/10

Quit living in the past, man.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> Quit living in the past, man.


2/10 This just doesn't interest me.

I think it was Yoda who said it best:

Minimalism leads to anger, 
anger leads to hate,
hate leads to... suffering!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 2/10 This just doesn't interest me.


2/10

I actively dislike that style of singing.

I much prefer the roaring undulations of these organ pipes.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


7/10, this is better, there are changes in pitch and dynamic to keep the ear interested.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 7/10, this is better, there are changes in pitch and dynamic to keep the ear interested.


8/10

Synths are good.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


6.5/10 Mmm good motifs, good textures, but too rhythmically regular for my electric tastes.

Now listen to this, it's one of my all time favourites from the early Classical period. Pure gorgeousness.


----------



## Aramis

I think I wrote before that I dislike early classical symphonies. They are not enough symphonic. 4/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aramis said:


> I think I wrote before that I dislike early classical symphonies. They are not enough symphonic. 4/10


So by that logic, if you hadn't seen the title "symphony" you would have rated it higher? Do names really matter? This is pre-Haydn remember so these are obviously the beginnings of the symphony. To get Beethoven, Brahms and Mahler you need to begin with the two Bach boys.

Now I could just as easily say, "oh Paderewski isn't worth bothering about because he doesn't belong to the grand narrative of great German men and so his music must therefore be mediocre if not rubbish", but I'm not base my criticisms on my own personal prejudices. Based solely on what I've heard from the recording you have provided I'll rate this 8/10.


----------



## Aramis

> So by that logic, if you hadn't seen the title "symphony" you would have rated it higher?


It's not about the name, it's about instrumentation. String ensamble sounds out of place to me in these pieces. I would rate it higher (I guess so) not if it wouldn't be called a symphony but if it would be played by solo instruments as a chamber piece.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


7.5/10

Good stuff.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


5.5/10 You like your repeated motifs Argus!

Here's a track from the same CD as my last post. That's a Mannheim Rocket at the beginning of the piece. :tiphat:


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 5.5/10 You like your repeated motifs Argus!
> 
> Here's a track from the same CD as my last post. That's a Mannheim Rocket at the beginning of the piece. :tiphat:


7.5/10

About the same as the Haydn piece before.

I'm in a real synth and loops phase. Layers and layers of consonant electronic waves are what I'm craving at the minute.

Last one then I'll post Franz Schubert.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


4/10 I think loops are a cop out. Especially in electronic music. A cut and paste job in my opinion.

This is the only electronic music I rate very highly:


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


3/10

Some of that soundscape stuff I like but that didn't really do much for me.

I love my looper. Great live tool.

Now for Franz Schubert.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> Now for Franz Schubert.


2/10 Not Schubert  ?! And what's more shocking - more loops  !! Please, no more loops!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 2/10 Not Schubert  ?! And what's more shocking - more loops  !! Please, no more loops!


7.5/10

Not one of my favourite Bethoven symphonies.

Since you didn't like Kraftwerk's ode to Schubert, try Schubert's tribute to Ralf and Florian.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> Since you didn't like Kraftwerk's ode to Schubert, try Schubert's tribute to Ralf and Florian.


8/10 Pure bliss, and a good performance too. I like what Schubert does to the second theme the second time around. Very stormy followed by a quick change in mood. The only criticism I have is that this is late Schubert and he writes like early Beethoven.

How about this Beethoven?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> How about this Beethoven?


8.5/10

Repeated motifs. My favourite movement from that symphony but still not one of my favourites of his.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> Repeated motifs. My favourite movement from that symphony but still not one of my favourites of his.


I knew you'd like the repeated motifs 

5.5/10 It sounded like a folk group slowly loosing their minds!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


8/10

Eternally etched into my brain as Gargamel's theme.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


8/10 Excellent shapes and timbres! This is the sort of electronic music I like


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 8/10 Excellent shapes and timbres! This is the sort of electronic music I like


7.5/10

You're really into your Classical/Early Romantic symphonies at the minute.:tiphat:


----------



## nbharakey

Argus said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> You're really into your Classical/Early Romantic symphonies at the minute.:tiphat:


2.5/10
Sorry, I don't like 'em!


----------



## Edward Elgar

nbharakey said:


>


1/10

    

BLASPHEMY!!!

It would have been 8.5/10 if he'd kept to the original.


----------



## Aramis

8/10, Berlioz my master and Quin-Tang Tongs gave good performance.


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> 8/10, Berlioz my master and Quin-Tang Tongs gave good performance.


6/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


5/10 It only got good when the saxophone kicked in.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 5/10 It only got good when the saxophone kicked in.


7.5/10


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 7.5/10


1/10 Awful, just awful. Lyrics were funny, but the music was simply a vessel for the lyrics to enter the ears of lowest common denominator.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10 Awful, just awful. Lyrics were funny, but the music was simply a vessel for the lyrics to enter the ears of lowest common denominator.


6/10

Listenable.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


8/10 I love this instrument. I also love the scales and rhythms of Indian music. It would have been higher had there been an Indian flute and drum involved. That type of ensemble is sublime to my ears.

Now for the beginnings of the 12 tone system, recorded when Schoenberg, Berg and Webern were alive.


----------



## Aramis

Klemperer is my man but this recording got old and more recent ones are not inferior. So I don't see good reason to give up good recording quality for it. Anyway, 9/10





 - something recorded just yesterday


----------



## Webernite

Aramis said:


> Klemperer is my man but this recording got old and more recent ones are not inferior. So I don't see good reason to give up good recording quality for it. Anyway, 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - something recorded just yesterday


9/10 So many good unknown pianists.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Webernite said:


> 9/10 So many good unknown pianists.


7.5/10 I don't usually enjoy harpsichord music, but this sounded richer with denser harmonies. Some of the gestures sounded like he was painting with sound.


----------



## Aramis

Great Richard, great Schwartzkopf. I wonder if Schwartzkopf shampoos are as good as Schwartzkopf singers. Btw, it's funny surname Schwartz - black, kopf - head, blackhead, Elisabeth Blackhead HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH OHOHHHOHOHOHO <explosion> There is no context when it comes to singer, but shampoos? If you wash your hair with Schwartkopf shampoo you will have black hair? 8/10






It's opera so Argus shouldn't rate it :tiphat:


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> It's opera so Argus shouldn't rate it :tiphat:












2.5/10

Not too terrible but still like anathema to me. Just telling it like it is.

This next piece is over 2 videos but it is well worth the listen through. And yes, it is actual classical music.:tiphat:











It's quite Modernist so HC and Boccherini shouldn't rate it.:tiphat:


----------



## fsnFun

hi to everyone!!! visit new entertainment portal fsn.net!!! there are lots of vids, music and more!!!!
get and sign up today!!! welcome!!!!!!!!!! you'll definitely like it!


----------



## Boccherini

Argus said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> Not too terrible but still like anathema to me. Just telling it like it is.
> 
> This next piece is over 2 videos but it is well worth the listen through. And yes, it is actual classical music.:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite Modernist so HC and Boccherini shouldn't rate it.:tiphat:


Since you've kindly asked.

Not so bad, not so bad. Certainly better than your previous experiments, since my ears are bleeding no more. Yet, not my cup. 3/10.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Boccherini said:


> Since you've kindly asked.
> 
> Not so bad, not so bad. Certainly better than your previous experiments, since my ears are bleeding no more. Yet, not my cup. 3/10.


I was destined to check out this thread today and happen to find this.

10/10 !!! Great performance too! Being a flutist, I might play this one day, very possible.

Now what crazy thing I will put up today... nah, go for sane.





 Go look outside at some colorful trees in the sunlight.  Oh, and by the way, this is the Maestro conducting his own work, improved sound quality!


----------



## Colourless

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was destined to check out this thread today and happen to find this.
> 
> 10/10 !!! Great performance too! Being a flutist, I might play this one day, very possible.
> 
> Now what crazy thing I will put up today... nah, go for sane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look outside at some colorful trees in the sunlight.  Oh, and by the way, this is the Maestro conducting his own work, improved sound quality!


9/10 Beautiful, and this proves that any musical work can't be any better than when played/conducted by its own composer. Great and sensitive performance from the musicians too!


----------



## Argus

Colourless said:


> 9/10 Beautiful, and this proves that any musical work can't be any better than when played/conducted by its own composer. Great and sensitive performance from the musicians too!


1.5/10

Parmesan.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 1.5/10
> 
> Parmesan.


7.5/10 I'm guessing this piece has connotations of the orient  !

Here's a piece from one of my composition tutors:


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> Here's a piece from one of my composition tutors:


5/10

Neither like it nor dislike it.

This next video is worth watching just to see the guy twirling around blowing a tube.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 5/10
> 
> Neither like it nor dislike it.
> 
> This next video is worth watching just to see the guy twirling around blowing a tube.


5.5/10 Interesting.

Here's a piece from my main composition tutor, Aaron Cassidy. I get half an hour personal tuition with him every week.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

well, i can appreciate the talent that went into that performance and i think i understand what the piece(if thats even the correct term) was trying to impress upon the listener, by the end i felt like i needed to start wailing along with him just to release the pent up tension that it was creating haha 
so even though i didnt particularly enjoy it, i think ill give it a 5/10 since i can appreciate whats being done but cant really get into it.


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


>


6/10

Decent jazz but nothing mindblowing. Sax and drums were alright but the keys were a bit naff.


----------



## kingtim

I love indian-style music. The multi tonal nature of it inspires my mind into a higher level.

I'll give that one an 8.5 out of 10, because I'm a harsh critic.






Take a gander at that and let me know what you think!


----------



## Argus

kingtim said:


> I love indian-style music. The multi tonal nature of it inspires my mind into a higher level.
> 
> I'll give that one an 8.5 out of 10, because I'm a harsh critic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a gander at that and let me know what you think!


6.5/10

Nice stuff, very listenable but a bit of a pastiche.


----------



## display

Argus said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Nice stuff, very listenable but a bit of a pastiche.


5.5/10 so so....


----------



## Argus

display said:


> 5.5/10 so so....


3/10

Not my thing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 3/10
> 
> Not my thing.


7/10 I would have to call it good _sound effects_ rather than music, but it gave me good memories from an old computer game series I use to play called Myst.


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


>


6/10 but I wasn't in the mood for that.

This is just an awesome music video.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 6/10 but I wasn't in the mood for that.
> 
> This is just an awesome music video.


1/10 You weren't in the mood for Prokofiev but you were in the mood for this travesty?! The only possible merit this has is in the comical notion that fruit could exhibit cannibalistic tendencies.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 1/10 You weren't in the mood for Prokofiev but you were in the mood for this travesty?! The only possible merit this has is in the comical notion that fruit could exhibit cannibalistic tendencies.


10/10 for the video

6.5/10 for the music (yeah that's right, higher than Prokofiev)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 10/10 for the video
> 
> 6.5/10 for the music (yeah that's right, higher than Prokofiev)


Noooooooooo! I give up on you Argus! That video was meant to test you like Jesus in the desert! You have allowed the devil to corrupt your ears! The power of Christ compels you!



Argus said:


>


3/10

Let's try again shall we?


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> Let's try again shall we?


3.5/10

I'm not really into country music but that wasn't terrible. I prefer country blues.

The music starts at 0:50 in this next video.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> I'm not really into country music but that wasn't terrible. I prefer country blues.


Phew! You had me worried there for a bit!



Argus said:


>


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Edward Elgar said:


> Phew! You had me worried there for a bit!


Well, something. 7/10 Interesting last chord.






:tiphat:


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :tiphat:


6.5/10

You need to awake from your turn of the century Russian coma.:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> 6.5/10


HEY! Not bad at all! Not _my_ thing, but 8/10, because I actually know it. Unlike most non-classical music.



> You need to awake from your turn of the century Russian coma.:tiphat:


NEVER!

Now this, THIS is a real joke  I bet you never knew Stravinsky wrote this. Someone seriously analyze it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now this, THIS is a real joke  I bet you never knew Stravinsky wrote this. Someone seriously analyze it.


8.5/10 Glorious, but I prefer the savage ballets. This is neo-classicism/romanticism at its most extreme. It's in perfect sonata form btw.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


2.5/10

Fluency in German might have helped.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> Fluency in German might have helped.


Or maybe not!  It's not often you give a piece lower than 5!



Argus said:


>


1/10 Repetition! Noooooooooo!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


2.5/10

Are you posting stuff you don't like? Pretty much everything I post, I would rate at least 5/10. Unless you like James Blunt, I don't know.:tiphat:

I be reckoning that you'll like this next piece. Make sure to listen to the 2nd part and turn it up loud.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 2.5/10
> 
> Are you posting stuff you don't like? Pretty much everything I post, I would rate at least 5/10. Unless you like James Blunt, I don't know.:tiphat:
> 
> I be reckoning that you'll like this next piece. Make sure to listen to the 2nd part and turn it up loud.


8/10 You are correct. Full of variety and imagination. I haven't been exposed to this guy before (that sounded wrong), but I'll definitely listen to more works by Mr Erb. By the way, I was posting stuff I didn't like to see how you would react to it:devil:. I'll stop now.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 8/10 You are correct. Full of variety and imagination. I haven't been exposed to this guy before (that sounded wrong), but I'll definitely listen to more works by Mr Erb. By the way, I was posting stuff I didn't like to see how you would react to it:devil:. I'll stop now.


3.5/10

I thought you were going to stop.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> I thought you were going to stop.


Oooooooooooh! Zing!



Argus said:


>


6.5/10 It's cool and a bit inventive.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Edward Elgar said:


> Oooooooooooh! Zing!
> 
> 6.5/10 It's cool and a bit inventive.


5/10
It's okay, but I prefer the instrumental score.

Howlin' Wolf was going to be the first thing I posted when I came back to this thread. 
NM, I will anyway.


----------



## Argus

Il Seraglio said:


> 5/10
> It's okay, but I prefer the instrumental score.
> 
> Howlin' Wolf was going to be the first thing I posted when I came back to this thread.
> NM, I will anyway.


7.5/10

Good stuff.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


>


7.5/10 Lovely and offbeat entertainment.


----------



## Aramis

I dislike this kind of pop. Some consider it smooth and classy though. 4/10


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> I dislike this kind of pop. Some consider it smooth and classy though. 4/10


6/10

Good powerful voice.


----------



## joen_cph

deleted, was too late


----------



## joen_cph

Sorry, only 3/10


----------



## Rasa

4.5/10 blarg


----------



## Edward Elgar

Rasa said:


>


4/10 Is this Stravinsky?! Whoever this is they have a keen ear for harmony which they should put to better use.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


>


4/10

Subpar.


----------



## Alnitak

7/10
interesting


----------



## Edward Elgar

Alnitak said:


>


6/10 Blasphemous and hilarious.


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> 6/10 Blasphemous and hilarious.


6/10

Better.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 6


6.5/10 I thought this was going to be rubbish, but the rhythmic variety of the loops kept my attention quite pleasantly.

Here is a piece that employs loops to my complete satisfaction. (well, a repeating motivic pattern!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If you ever want good ratings on your pieces... why don't you ever pick something other people _would _like?


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If you ever want good ratings on your pieces... why don't you ever pick something other people _would _like?


I don't care about the ratings. I participate in this thread to be both introduced and introduce others to new music. However, I can't say I've discovered much from this thread recently.



Edward Elgar said:


> 6.5/10 I thought this was going to be rubbish, but the rhythmic variety of the loops kept my attention quite pleasantly.


Well, colour me surprised.



> Here is a piece that employs loops to my complete satisfaction. (well, a repeating motivic pattern!)


7/10


----------



## Aramis

This dude played with Coltrane, right? I remember I got this album when I was exploring Coltrane's discography and liked Taylor's playing. I didn't get it then and don't get it now. 4/10



> However, I can't say I've discovered much from this thread recently.


Something to change it:


----------



## realmassy

Not exactly my kind of music: sorry about that... 4/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

realmassy said:


> Not exactly my kind of music: sorry about that... 4/10


10/10 for the music but 5/10 for performance.

From now on, I shall post music that I dislike and see how well the pieces get rated by other members. Should be more interesting.

Ligeti, _Artikulation_, electronic music (1958). So called music, or electronic fart.


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Ligeti, _Artikulation_, electronic music (1958). So called music, or electronic fart.


9/10 This is so evocative and thought provoking. It's like the music of an alien world.


----------



## Jules141

Edward Elgar said:


> 9/10 This is so evocative and thought provoking. It's like the music of an alien world.


Have a GREAT fondness for bond songs, this is a favourite. 7/10






"Bed Intruder Song" is a auto-tune viral of a funny news report here. As you can see, its been extensivly parodied.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Jules141 said:


> "Bed Intruder Song" is a auto-tune viral of a funny news report here. As you can see, its been extensivly parodied.


1/10

Karlheinz Stockhausen, _Mikrophonie I_ (1964)


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


8/10 This is amazing if he only had a gong (oh, I'm sorry, tam-tam!). It's the first bit of Stockhausen I've taken an immediate shine to. I'll definitely look into this, thanks!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

5/10 for the _Live & Let Die_ song by McCartney posted above .

Mentioned by member some guy, *Zeena Parkins* (born 1956) is a currently active female composer. Here is a string quartet piece by Parkins, _Visible / Invisible_. The quartet tunes for the first 1/2 minute before the music starts. Prepare yourself.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mentioned by member some guy, *Zeena Parkins* (born 1956) is a currently active female composer. Here is a string quartet piece by Parkins, _Visible / Invisible_. The quartet tunes for the first 1/2 minute before the music starts. Prepare yourself.


4.5/10

Listenable but a bit boring. It wears its Bartok/Ligeti influence on its sleeve. Also, I'm pretty sure those first 30 seconds weren't tuning but were part of the composition.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 4.5/10
> 
> Listenable but a bit boring. It wears its Bartok/Ligeti influence on its sleeve. Also, I'm pretty sure those first 30 seconds weren't tuning but were part of the composition.


4/10 A weird combination of synthesized sounds with single reed sounds. On one level, it could have been the music for a sci-fi film and on the other it could have been a baroque wind player with a bag of weed.


----------



## danslenoir

Edward Elgar said:


>


This did absolutely nothing for me other than irritate me with its blandness.

2/10


----------



## Gymnopédie

danslenoir said:


> This did absolutely nothing for me other than irritate me with its blandness.
> 
> 2/10


Rubbish, the orchestra must have felt silly being there.
0.5/10


----------



## Argus

Gymnopédie said:


> Rubbish, the orchestra must have felt silly being there.
> 0.5/10


5/10

Standard baroque.

Just to let people know, Django Rheinhardt and Stephane Grapelli ******* rule.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

> Rubbish, the orchestra must have felt silly being there.
> 0.5/10


This thread is pathetic haha no one likes anything.



Gymnopédie said:


> Rubbish, the orchestra must have felt silly being there.
> 0.5/10


8/10 Very well performed. I like watching musicians care. Not that I like that style of music, but I hear it all the time on radio, so I'm use to it.






For you  something quite famous actually. I can play this, although it's difficult to get that kind of no-vibrato tone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hold on. Argus beat me? DAHHHHHHHH


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

10/10 for the Bach sonata posted above.

*Giacinto Scelsi* (1905 - 1988), _Anagamin_ (1965) for strings. Is this one pitch sound?


----------



## JSK

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Giacinto Scelsi* (1905 - 1988), _Anagamin_ (1965) for strings. Is this one pitch sound?


6.5/10. Some great manipulation of timbre, but goes on too long.
Not quite one pitch, but based upon one note.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

6.5/10 for the Nicolai overture, _Il templario_, posted above by member JSK.

Here is another female composer (from member some guy's list of modern female composers).

*Elaine Radigue* (born 1932), French electronic music composer, excerpt from _Adnos I_ (1974). (It sounds like my refrigerator in my garage on a bad day, but please don't let my opinion stop you from enjoying it).


----------



## World Violist

Hm I'll go with about a 6 on that one...

Now for something a bit Pendereckish... peckish?


----------



## LindenLea

Sorry WV old thing....but I'm afraid I got fed up waiting for the fingernails scratching across the blackboard to end, and for the _music_ to actually begin?!!! 

1/10 !!

Next up...some Thomas Tomkins (1572-1656)


----------



## World Violist

LindenLea said:


> Sorry WV old thing....but I'm afraid I got fed up waiting for the fingernails scratching across the blackboard to end, and for the _music_ to actually begin?!!!


It's alright, I was kinda iffy on it anyway.

As for the Tomkins... fair bit of work, very beautiful and such (especially around 1:40ish or so). 7/10?

Let's try this one...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

5.5/10 for the movement from symphony #3 by Enescu posted above by member World Violist.

*Simon Steen-Andersen* (born 1976), _A Bit of Nothing Integrated_.

I'm not quite sure what to make out of this piece, whether it is as much a piece of music as some visual art piece, or not. But as Steen-Andersen appears to have been described as a (Danish) composer, I guess it makes this piece qualify as music. Indeed, if you haven't died of boredom at the end of the clip, around the 7'34" mark a title appears as "Nada live at Music Harvest Festival, Denmark (Odense)". So yes, it is indeed music. Though you have the ultimate pleasure of judging it in this thread.


----------



## Aksel

2/10
That was certainly interesting, but on the dull side, I have to say. It kind of seemed like, at least in the middle, that it was all a rather badly concealed joke, but I'm not too sure.

Anyways:


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aksel said:


>


5.5/10 The exhibitionism did not contribute at all. This is subtle and measured music and should be performed as such. Even the pianist was trying to impress on a visual level. It's almost uncomfortable to watch such forced effort.


----------



## Aksel

Edward Elgar said:


> This is subtle and measured music and should be performed as such.


It isn't, but OK. But I do agree that it's a tad over-performed. And the Bunad is a bit too much.
But the lyrics are in no way very subtle and measured. They talk about beating foxes to death and beating wolves with bits of tree.

Piece: Found it rather boring and somewhat incoherent to begin with, but it did pick up towards the end.
7/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1/10 for the piece above by Xenakis, posted by member Aksel. The piece sounded like a bunch of insane people in an asylum attempting to sing and or reacting to each other's voice.

Stockhausen, _Hymnen_ (1966/1967)


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


7.5/10 Deliciously macabre!

Turn up your speakers and sub-woofers for this one! :devil:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

5/10 for the _Earth Dances_ (1986) piece posted above by member Edward Elgar.

:tiphat:


----------



## Edward Elgar

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 5/10 for the _Earth Dances_ (1986) piece posted above by member Edward Elgar.
> 
> :tiphat:


It's not like you to like contemporary music!  And it's not like me to like popular culture. :devil:

4/10


----------



## Aksel

Edward Elgar said:


> It's not like you to like contemporary music!  And it's not like me to like popular culture. :devil:
> 
> 4/10


9/10


----------



## Aramis

Not bad, but also nothing special. Pretty unlucky guy, wrote 29 sonatas for piano and only one survived? 6/10

Something unknown my someone known:


----------



## Nix

Love Chopin, but a 4/10 for this one. Some decent music but mostly just sounds like a more rambling version of Beethoven.






Sorry, I don't remember how to make the video appear on this screen.


----------



## Aksel

Nix said:


> Love Chopin, but a 4/10 for this one. Some decent music but mostly just sounds like a more rambling version of Beethoven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't remember how to make the video appear on this screen.


Psst: 



clickylink


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

2/10 for the piece posted above by member Aksel.

Karlheinz Stockhausen, _Kontakte_ (1958 -1960), for electronic sounds, piano and percussion.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 2/10 for the piece posted above by member Aksel.
> 
> Karlheinz Stockhausen, _Kontakte_ (1958 -1960), for electronic sounds, piano and percussion.


That's not the proper Kontakte. There are no guitars and drums in the original. There are two versions, one completely electronic, the other with added piano and percussion. Although I quite like the guitar part, it's not representative of Stockhausen.

Learn and return.:tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> That's not the proper Kontakte. There are no guitars and drums in the original. There are two versions, one completely electronic, the other with added piano and percussion. Although I quite like the guitar part, it's not representative of Stockhausen.
> 
> Learn and return.:tiphat:


I shall kneel before thee, my Stockhausen master.

P.S. Can you find the correct version, post it up and just give it a score or something to keep the thread going.


----------



## Webernite

In the meantime...


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

6/10
i like it alright, but i prefer Beethoven's more dark brooding pieces.


----------



## Argus

somerandomdude said:


> 6/10
> i like it alright, but i prefer Beethoven's more dark brooding pieces.


8/10

Nice.


----------



## zoziejemaar

Argus said:


>


 3/10. I hate those high slightly distorted male voices. For the rest, it's undeniably very decent work.

Now let's have some Baroque music:

[YT]



[/YT]


----------



## Periculo

Can't see the video =( so i'll continue to post baroque.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

9/10

Vivaldi is the king of baroque, nothing he does can I dislike.


----------



## zoziejemaar

somerandomdude said:


>


9/10. Awesome. I guess it is the combination of steady unrest with violin-outbursts of unchanneled passion. Or something like that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

well, since I can't judge the above video since it's blocked, I start with a new piece.

You'll just love this! 






At least vampires have good music taste. :tiphat:


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

6.5/10 pretty solid piece. Mellowed me out a little bit. I prefer his quartet though.


----------



## tdc

^Id rate virtually anything Debussy or Ravel composed at least an 8 out of 10, if interpreted well. That quartet, I would give oh lets say an 8.9/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

5/10 for the percussion piece above by John Cage posted above by member tdc. Not bad, considering it was a piece by John Cage. Must be one of his better pieces.

Here's another percussion piece, this time by Xenakis. _Rebonds_ (1988). I thought it was a nice percussion piece. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Aramis

Hate solo percussion music. It's not even a little bit interesting. Or maybe it can be somehow interesting, but not enjoyable at all. 0/10


----------



## tdc

Aramis said:


> Hate solo percussion music. It's not even a little bit interesting. Or maybe it can be somehow interesting, but not enjoyable at all. 0/10


Wow, nice one, Im somewhat embarassed to say I hadnt heard of Stojowski until now. Though I am somewhat of a classical 'newbie' still. I like that piece and Id rate it about a 7/10 or so.


----------



## emiellucifuge

6/10

Aramis, check out the solo percussion here


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> 6/10
> 
> Aramis, check out the solo percussion here




Thats an incredible piece of music, but am I wrong in saying that its not solo percussion??


----------



## emiellucifuge

No youre not wrong, but you'll notice that theres a large section for percussion only starting at about 2:20


----------



## tdc

emiellucifuge said:


> No youre not wrong, but you'll notice that theres a large section for percussion only starting at about 2:20


Gotcha. Either way, great percussion on that piece and nice contribution to the thread. That is a composer I am going to research further.


----------



## tdc

Well, Im going to go ahead and rate the Penderecki an 8/10.

Im curious as to peoples opinions of this Mahler interpretation:






In my opinion its wayyyyyyy too fast. This opening movement needs room and space to breath. My preference is the tempo as conducted by Abbado and Chailly. Its like a march but no one marches this fast. When slowed down to (what I consider ) proper tempo I find moments of this piece reach an extra dimension Ive heard in very few other pieces of classical music.


----------



## Machiavel

I'm sold to Mahler so It is a good 8. Still it is missing something.I think he rush it a bit too much.


----------



## tdc

^that piece is in my top 5 favorite Bach compositions, (along with passacaglia and fugue in C minor, Mass in b minor, keyboard concerto in F, and St Matthews Passion).

So despite a very old shaky sounding recording it still gets a 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## starry

Pretty good, but takes a while to get where it does maybe. 7/10

Some ambient.


----------



## tdc

7/10


----------



## starry

It was obviously pretty late last night and being tired I rated the Penderecki instead of seeing the last page. The harp music I would give 6/10, the ideas didn't grip me except the one after 2 minutes and which reappears after 5 minutes.

The guitar piece I like more I'll give it an 8.5

Next...


----------



## Argus

starry said:


> Next...


7.5/10

Sometimes electronic versions of classical pieces can be a bit cheesy, but I enjoyed that rendition. I also dug the Plastikman track.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Sometimes electronic versions of classical pieces can be a bit cheesy, but I enjoyed that rendition. I also dug the Plastikman track.


When I listened to the first section of this track I immediately thought I wouldn't like it. However, due to the variety of sound that followed I'll be generous and give this a 5.5/10.


----------



## Niebolaz

Edward Elgar said:


> When I listened to the first section of this track I immediately thought I wouldn't like it. However, due to the variety of sound that followed I'll be generous and give this a 5.5/10.


eh... Zebra out of 10? Fourier Transform out of Ivan Turgenev?


----------



## Argus

Niebolaz said:


> eh... Zebra out of 10? Fourier Transform out of Ivan Turgenev?


5/10


----------



## starry

Found it very hard to enjoy that, seems relatively simple but also not that nice a sound either. So I couldn't enjoy it for complexity or beauty. Didn't feel like it really went anywhere either. 2/10

Now a ballad. Elsewhere I suggested to a Korean member that not all ballads done there have been bad.








Huilunsoittaja said:


> well, since I can't judge the above video since it's blocked, I start with a new piece.


There are site on the internet that allow you to use proxies and so bypass the record companies trying their typically out of date control of music across national boundaries.


----------



## Argus

starry said:


> Now a ballad. Elsewhere I suggested to a Korean member that not all ballads done there have been bad.


2/10

Celine Dion performing an anime soundtrack in the early 90's.


----------



## starry

Argus said:


> 2/10
> 
> Celine Dion performing an anime soundtrack in the early 90's.


Celine Dion would have killed to get a melody like that lol, only in her dreams would it have been a song for her. I've no doubt the arrangement would have been souped up for her as well making it really annoyingly sentimental and fake instead of just intense.

The Miles Davis is relaxing and develops somewhat, 8/10


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

7/10 for the clips posted by member starry above. A geezer with insightful interpretation of Bruckner #7. Good stuff.

*Helmut Lachenmann* (born 1935), German composer.

_"Salut für Caudwell"_, music for two guitarists (1977)

WTF? :lol:


----------



## music11

The above I would say 7/10 as it is unusual, but hard to grasp and get to like...

Except unless if you're a guitarist and can really appreciate it more than other music lovers...?

Here's one...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

music11 said:


> The above I would say 7/10 as it is unusual, but hard to grasp and get to like...
> 
> Except unless if you're a guitarist and can really appreciate it more than other music lovers...?
> 
> Here's one...


I LOVE PIANO! 10/10

And I was gonna post something just like it! Here it is.


----------



## toucan

The Lachenmann piece is hilarious! It sounds like the music Picasso might have composed if he had composed for the guitar, instead of painting the guitar.

4/10 for Henry Litolff. But then, I tend not to like romantic piano concertos.

Witold Lutoslawski:


----------



## LordBlackudder

sounds like a horror movie. that's pretty cool.

it is chlling, creepy and suspenseful.


----------



## toucan

0/10

Paul Dukas' _Prelude Elegiaque_ may not be video music but it is wonderful and ends on a startling prefiguration of his student Olivier Messiaen's God-inspired themes...


----------



## tdc

9/10

Dukas was also once a teacher of Joaquin Rodrigo, and so was the composer of this piece: (Manuel De Falla)


----------



## Machiavel

I'd say maybe a 6 to be generous. I was waiting for something else I guess. It really never ever starts.

Too much a study or almost-like improvisation. The guitarist has good technic and talent.


----------



## tdc

While I prefer the classical style of guitar music to the more or less straight 'flamenco' Paco most often plays, his technique and ability as a guitarist remains imo pretty much unsurpassed. The video I'll give an 8/10 largely for the astounding guitar virtuosity.

While I initially felt similar to you about the previous de Falla piece, it grew on me, Muraji's performance is also very impressive in it. This piece however should leave no doubt in the listeners mind as to the talents of de Falla.


----------



## Edward Elgar

tdc said:


>


6.5/10

No complaints, just nothing surprising.

Now this is surprising.

Seeing as though it's Friday...

The greatest pop song of recent years...

Make sure you watch it until the end...

Pay careful attention to the mastery involved...

Here it is!









Enjoy!


----------



## Igneous01

to be generous, a 4/10. The lyrics were really badly written, but the music atleast somewhat compensated for it.

Instead of something classical ill post something else that I havnt listened to in a long time.

if your impatient - skip to 1:30 (as thats how trance works)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igneous01 said:


> to be generous, a 4/10. The lyrics were really badly written, but the music atleast somewhat compensated for it.
> 
> Instead of something classical ill post something else that I havnt listened to in a long time.
> 
> if your impatient - skip to 1:30 (as thats how trance works)


Hmmm pleasant enough! I actually like more electronica than any other non-classical music genre. 8/10


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hmmm pleasant enough! I actually like more electronica than any other non-classical music genre. 8/10


The above piece is bittersweet to me - much like any parody or comedy bit that is proficiently made.

Nonetheless the recording is very nostalgic and transported me back in time. *8/10*

What do you think of this?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

10/10 for the piece above by Handel, deserving a 7/10 for the performance itself.

Here is a piece by a member of TC.


----------



## Igneous01

I give it a 9/10, saul did a nice job on this, even if it is an experiment. it has a unique touch to it and an interesting color.

hmmm..... something cold but warm at the same time!


----------



## Philip

7/10. I like it but its not dark enough for my taste.


----------



## Duke

5/10 - Pretty average guitarpop.


----------



## nickgray

Very nice, 9/10. Is there a bad Bach piece or a bad Richter performance? They never disappoint.


----------



## petrarch

Interesting (7/10). Schnittke is one of the better-known 20th C composers that I never warmed up to really, except perhaps for his later works. That one reminded me of Pärt's _Fratres_ for violin and piano:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

petrarch said:


> Interesting (7/10). Schnittke is one of the better-known 20th C composers that I never warmed up to really, except perhaps for his later works. That one reminded me of Pärt's _Fratres_ for violin and piano:


How pleasant! 9/10. It reminded me of this tearful piano/violin work:


----------



## KJohnson

10/10 Ah... What a master of haunting melodies Prokofiev was! I remember listening to this with score in hand outside in a garden one day in late fall. Heavenly experience!


----------



## KJohnson

Oh... Forgot to post music. Here it is.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Chaya Czernowin (born 1957).

I just puked. What about you?


----------



## Aramis

It's definitely not civilised

2/10


----------



## peeyaj

Aramis said:


> It's definitely not civilised
> 
> 2/10


4/10.. It's not my cup of tea..

here..


----------



## Saturnus

Ah, early romanticism, when composers expressed their feelings but still cared for clarity and logical progression, resulting in the most _sublime_ pieces in music history. This is more than a perfect example of this. 10/10

---


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Saturnus said:


> Ah, early romanticism, when composers expressed their feelings but still cared for clarity and logical progression, resulting in the most _sublime_ pieces in music history. This is more than a perfect example of this. 10/10
> 
> ---


Someone just recently recommended this work/video to me... you don't happen to be the same person, are you? (If you are, you would know who I am ) 9/10


----------



## Aramis

NICE PIECES 7/10 IES IES NICE MUSIC

Since we are by mazurkas:


----------



## Webernite

Not my type of thing 5/10.


----------



## Saturnus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Someone just recently recommended this work/video to me... you don't happen to be the same person, are you? (If you are, you would know who I am ) 9/10


 Well, not unless you're lying about your location and are my roommate


----------



## Philip

Webernite said:


> Not my type of thing 5/10.


Good but out of context 7/10

This one is for all the guitarists out there...


----------



## peeyaj

Philip said:


> Good but out of context 7/10
> 
> This one is for all the guitarists out there...


I'm not a guitarist, but it's passable enough for a quick and uninterrupted listen.

6.5/10

Here's a famous String Quartet composition.


----------



## Aramis

Masterpiece deserving 10/10 but I'll rank it 9/10 because you give too much Schubert :tiphat:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

8/10 pretty great, that piece mellowed me out pretty quickly.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Bump.


----------



## Periculo

0/10


----------



## luketranmer

8/10





this a piece my friend made


----------



## luketranmer

pasted wrong link lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

luketranmer said:


> pasted wrong link lol


Interesting. And interesting theme... 8/10


----------



## Periculo

7/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Periculo said:


> 7/10


9/10 Wonderful. If only I was a Bach fan, I'm mostly an appreciator.





If you intensely dislike ballet, then just don't watch it. But please listen! (3:40)


----------



## violadude

Wow what a fun game! I know it's been around for a while but I just noticed it.

7.5/10 Fun piece  I think I would have to hear the entire ballet to give it a truly accurate rating.


----------



## violadude

Hey uuhhh, can we get this started again?  I didn't get to participate, I came too late


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

violadude said:


> Wow what a fun game! I know it's been around for a while but I just noticed it.
> 
> 7.5/10 Fun piece  I think I would have to hear the entire ballet to give it a truly accurate rating.





violadude said:


> Hey uuhhh, can we get this started again?  I didn't get to participate, I came too late


But of course sir. I'll rate that piece a 7/10, good piece, but I've never been a huge fan of accompanied sonatas for some reason.






This piece happens to have an electric guitar in it, pretty interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> But of course sir. I'll rate that piece a 7/10, good piece, but I've never been a huge fan of accompanied sonatas for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece happens to have an electric guitar in it, pretty interesting.


8/10 I really like that kind of stuff. Thanks for sharing it.





If you happen to rate it for a certain aspect, than please, if anything, rate it for sincerity. It's an elegy.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

a 7.5/10 for sincerity 






Tell me this isn't amazing.


----------



## violadude

Iforgotmypassword said:


> a 7.5/10 for sincerity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me this isn't amazing.


9/10  I lovvee exotic sounding music like that.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

5/10 I like contemporary music, but that one just didn't do it for me.

Not sure if I've posted this before or not, but regardless it's amazing.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I'm gonna go ahead and bump this thread. Also, might as well take this moment to say that I think I was a bit harsh on my rating of that previous piece, not my favorite but it still diserves a good 6.5/10


----------



## RamonChopin

Ok but tempo is kinda slow for me, 8/10






Not the complete thing, but ive never herd this part done so well!!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I enjoyed it thoroughly, a good 8.5/10 for sure, though I do wish that they had posted the whole thing.






I haven't actually listened to this whole piece yet, but I'm doing so as I post this so I guess we'll find out how good it is together.


----------



## Sofronitsky

7/10. Just being honest, it sounds almost narcissistic to me.






The piece is actually written in the late 1990s.


----------



## Aramis

Rather soundtracky stuff - is it revelation that something written more recently isn't noisy and dissonant? I find no sensational qualities in it. 5/10


----------



## CMBurns

6/10. Too slow for me and the musicality was a little overdone.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Very nice, reminded me a bit of Chopin, but I know so little about solo piano pieces that most non-Beethoven piano pieces sound like him to me. 8/10


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Very nice, reminded me a bit of Chopin, but I know so little about solo piano pieces that most non-Beethoven piano pieces sound like him to me. 8/10


I don't like chamber music, but since it's Dvorak, 9/10. It sure sounded enthusiastically performed.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

:O You don't like chamber music! 
I guess it's a bit of an acquired taste, but that's practically all I listen to. As for the piece, I liked it. It sort of started out a bit on the monotonous side, but quickly transformed into an impressive piece I'd say a good 8.7834278/10

How's this for some exciting chamber music? Just listen to the first piece.


----------



## display

Iforgotmypassword said:


> :O You don't like chamber music!
> I guess it's a bit of an acquired taste, but that's practically all I listen to. As for the piece, I liked it. It sort of started out a bit on the monotonous side, but quickly transformed into an impressive piece I'd say a good 8.7834278/10
> 
> How's this for some exciting chamber music? Just listen to the first piece.


Great ! 8/10


----------



## Rasa

Can't go wrong with piazolla. 7.5


----------



## FrankieP

7/10 - pretty but doesn't really excite me at all!






Mahler 9, IV. Adagio. Enjoy


----------



## clavichorder

Second time listening through that adagio, I'm getting to know it better. I'm not in a highly receptive mood right now and am feeling self critical and perfectionistic, so I have to confess that I can only give it a 7, knowing that it is a very rich piece, almost too rich for my head ache and impatient nerves at the moment. I'm always a little bit that way, so music like this takes getting used to, but I might have been in a better mood to feel it another time.

Now for my piece, Chabrier: Danse Villageoise


----------



## Argus

4/10. Polite.


----------



## clavichorder

Post deleted.


----------



## Aramis

0/10, nothing interesting and this miserable substitute of idea it has was much better realised in "Return of The Necrowizard" by Impaled Northern Moonforest (



).


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

8/10




Pretty interesting twelve-tone quartet


----------



## violadude

8/10, I've been wanting to get his string quartets.


----------



## PianoPlayer

Haha umm.. 5/10.

Pardon the lighting for my recording, and the piano being out of tune. rate for what it actually is... 
Sibelius romance in Db major, Enjoy!


----------



## Klavierspieler

7/10: nothing very innovative, but that doesn't prevent it from being pretty.

Schumann: Fantasy in C for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## tdc

7.5/10 - it was a nice work - enjoyed it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

9/10 for the Bach piece posted by tdc above.

I was looking for pork belly recipe on youtue, and I found this useful clip, with its colourful music. What do you think?


----------



## tdc

I'll give the pork recipe music about a 6/10 - not bad stuff actually.


----------



## clavichorder

8.5, really beautiful stuff, this Myaskovsky, never really listened to him before, pretty Russian, a little bit like Lyapunov/Medtner, has a similar feel to one of Lyapunov's slower transcendental etudes, but with some more Medtnerian seriousness. I'd perhaps give it a higher rating, maybe nine if I had been a more careful listener, but I couldn't be because of my anticipation in posting this completely different piece:


----------



## Klavierspieler

7 - Gets a bit repetitive, but pretty nonetheless.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Better Recording:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Anyone?


----------



## kv466

Not now, Klavi...I'm getting that pork belly scored up and seasoned!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Klavierspieler said:


> Better Recording:


8/12. Very enjoyable.

Now for avant-garde. Get ready, OK?


----------



## display

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 8/12. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Now for avant-garde. Get ready, OK?


4/10 ...

rick astley "never gonna give you up".... 800 times slower !!...(better than the original imo)


----------



## mleghorn

display said:


>


3/10. I'm used to hearing much better ambient music on Soundcloud. I didn't care much for the pop harmonies.

How about this one (by yours truly):

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Ftrance-dance-of-the-lederhosen

Mike


----------



## mleghorn

I seem to always have the last word in discussions :-(


----------



## BradPiano

mleghorn said:


> 3/10. I'm used to hearing much better ambient music on Soundcloud. I didn't care much for the pop harmonies.
> 
> How about this one (by yours truly):
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Ftrance-dance-of-the-lederhosen
> 
> Mike


6/10. Sounds like something that would be fun to listen to while playing racing games. Other than that, not just in general. It's still very great.


----------



## jalex

How this one, which had praise rained upon it by a member of another music forum but which I find entirely lacking in any interesting qualities whatsoever:






Sounds like standard third-rate Romantic drivel to me.


----------



## kv466

I think it's got its place...I particularly like the performer. Maybe it's because I grew up on the romantic concerto that I find this to be quite acceptable and something I would love to see played live...now I'm curious to know if anything I ever saw Earl play live was by him because i am almost certain he never recorded any...still, I gave it a good listen and would only give it a 6/10.

How 'bout:


----------



## BradPiano

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Uggghhhh repetitive and chromatic. This is a cousin of Flight of the Bumblebee. 4/10 just for the astounding articulation of this pianist.

How about:


----------



## Lisztian

Wow, never saw this thread.



BradPiano said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Uggghhhh repetitive and chromatic. This is a cousin of Flight of the Bumblebee. 4/10 just for the astounding articulation of this pianist.
> 
> How about:


Energetic, evocative and enjoyable work, also not something i'm used to. 6.75/10.

What about...


----------



## Lisztian

Wow, no one? I seem to have stopped the thread ><


----------



## Foss

I usually don't listen to Liszt very often, but I do like this a lot! And the big chords at 3:45 are pretty cool. I'd give it 8/10. What about something completely different from Rossini's Armida:


----------



## Ravndal

6/10






my favorite piece atm.


----------



## Renaissance

9/10 (btw, interesting thread)


----------



## Guest

8.5/10




 (part 1)





 (part 2)


----------



## Turangalîla

I would give it a 6.5 / 10. It was fairly interesting but not a stroke of genuis.

Enjoy this. Jacques Hétu is an absolutely fantastic Canadian composer (he passed away in 2010).


----------



## jani

8/10 I am not usually a big fan of classical guitar but that piece was great and the playing was good!
My favorite waltz!


----------



## Wandering

10/10

I love Sibelius. A great and sombre waltz! 

I think (though this is going out on a big limb), Sibelius' realisation of how effective very basic musical ideas can be emotionally, is one of the things which lead to the great melancholia of his later life. Take the 5th symphony (I'm a knuckle head, I forget whether it is 2nd or 3rd movement). The movement where there is an extremely complicated build up into what is a rather basic climax, one of the most rapturous imaginable but yet pretty simple in most ways. It is the same with the first movement, the opening theme coming back after great complications all breath-taking and all. I think maybe Sibelius negatively came to the conculsion it was a cheap trick, the whole lot of it, and surely not just his music either. I'm just using this as a possible factor, not that I'd really know, simply a hypothesis.


----------



## Wandering




----------



## EqualMoneySystem

9/10
Probably one of Bartok's most fascinating and exciting pieces. Gyorgy Sandor is my favorite interpreter of Mikrokosmos.


----------



## Fukumura

your link video is removed, but i've actually seen it before! 9.5/10


----------



## Lisztian

5/10. Probably a somewhat low mark because:

A) I tend to not really like Baroque music much and
B) In general I tend to give things low marks. I'd probably give most of my favourite works 8-9.5 rather than 10 (nothing is perfect). 5 = it was a nice piece that i'd almost say I like, although I did get a little bit bored at certain points.


----------



## jani

Lisztian said:


> 5/10. Probably a somewhat low mark because:
> 
> A) I tend to not really like Baroque music much and
> B) In general I tend to give things low marks. I'd probably give most of my favourite works 8-9.5 rather than 10 (nothing is perfect). 5 = it was a nice piece that i'd almost say I like, although I did get a little bit bored at certain points.


5/10 I am just not on a mood for that kinda music at the moment.


----------



## peterh

8/10, pretty haunting and atmospheric.

Not classical, it's prog rock, but one of the reasons I came here too try to get into it because I wanted more like this:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

6/10 - maybe I need to listen to it more - seems to drag on a bit.

More Prog Rock - quiet old too(for Prog Rock), try this


----------



## nbharakey

Well, 5/10. I'm not in the mood for it.


----------



## cmudave

5/10. I didn't see the Strauss coming!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

7/10 too bad indeed - now I'm including the next piece more for humour / nostalgia, which wont be apparent to most listeners I know....


----------



## yoed

crazy cello


----------



## Aro

7/10


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

7/10

so i get it Slim Dusty is an acquired taste? Maybe this is more listenable?


----------



## ptr

9½/10

Michael Hedges was a genius of the Guitar sadly lost way way to early!






/ptr


----------



## BaroqueOnly

8/10


----------



## GSchiappe

10


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

9/10


----------



## ptr

10






The man had a short and stormy career in Sweden as well!! 

/ptr


----------



## Fredmoisan

8/10
www.vimeo.com/61043579


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

8/10


----------



## TheVioletKing

8/10


----------



## ptr

7/10






/ptr


----------



## GSchiappe

5/10


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

GSchiappe said:


> 5/10


Harsh I would say - as I kinda like it ie Metal Machine Music (just my personnel preference I guess but I would say 8/10)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

8/10






Love this one and the recording quality for 1929 is amasing looking back now, Rachy himself hey.......


----------



## sehmett

Oh, how can you rate the genius? Thanks Eddie for this video! :tiphat:


----------

